# Scariest moment in the blind/field



## oOslikOo

Saw this on another forum. sorry if it has been discussed here. if it has lets refresh it. Im sure we'll have some good one's from the group of hunters on here. 


So what is the scariest encounter or moment of any kind in the deer blind, duck blind, or in the outdoors you have had????


----------



## devil1824

I was hunting from the ground in a heavily wooded area with no moon and it so dark you literally couldn't see your hand in front of your face. I took a friend one time and he said it was as dark as the inside of a cow. Lol. O.k., so anyway I was in a chair backed up in some brush and started hearing noises really close to me. Thought it was deer then it started hissing and some sort of growling and finally all at once leaves thrashing,hissing,growling and I couldn't take it any more. I stood up and shined my flashlight at two possums fighting right behind me. Scared the poo outta me! I finally chilled out and finished my hunt.


----------



## kyra&brice

I was guiding a hunt a few years ago we were in a pit blind.I was on the left side so I could work my dog.I told the hunters that anything straigt down the leave to the left was off limets.We had a group of cacklers come in.I called the shot.they hit 5 out of the 7.The other 2 flew off. I sent my dog to strat to retrive the birds.She brougt back 2. I bent over and the 2 birds came back straight down the leave.I didn't see them and just as I stoud up to send my dog on the next one when the guy next to me seen them he swings to shot them and just missed my head by 2 inces.the gun hit me in the head. I was almost shot point blank in the head.I pulled the plug on the hunt after that.I was hot.That will stay with you for life.


----------



## texasred

Opening the door of a box blind at 430am to be hit in the face by a ****** off owl


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

I don't care what anybody says ... This story is as real as it can be, has been confirmed with two other hunters on "the lease", and was not contrived from a lack of sobriety in any way.

We hunted a place in Junction off of 83 where I had a box on the ground in an oak mott that was about 400 acres across and had a hill about 1000 yards away, maybe more where another guy had a tower blind. One really cold morning I was walking in (without a light as I used to do quite frequently) and got situated and ready for day light ... really, really early.

I was just about to doze off when I noticed someone shining a light through the trees, sort of whitish green in color ... and I assumed it was my buddy up on the hill top, but for some reason, it seemed like he was lost because his light just kept moving back and forth along the hillside until daylight. I forgot about it at this point. Well, that afternoon, he left.

The next morning, it struck me odd that I was watching this light again and so now I'm thinking someone is on the property that's not supposed to be. But, that thought passed pretty quick when I realized how close this light was and at this point ... it's literally shining through the trees and onto the ground. It's freaking moving and not very fast, but moving for sure. And when I say through the trees ... we've got a glowing orb about 25 foot off the ground guys. Seriously.

When the sun came up and the light was gone, I realized that from my vantage point in the creek bed, the neighboring hillside couldn't even be seen, not on the horizon, not through the trees, and not even walking past where the light was, into the clearing giving me a clear vantage across a field. So now were to an unexplained greenish white orb that casts onto the ground ... in some trees that moves. Bottom line. No ****.

I had my father sit that blind the next morning, because I was never going back. Period. Not going to happen. He initially though I was nuts, but when I picked him up ... white as a sheet ... I pretty much knew he'd seen it too and he didn't want to talk about it. I asked him for months to tell me if he'd seen it or not and he'd just kind of shake his head and get quiet.

Four years later ... we asked a guy that was also on the lease with us if he ever noticed anything strange or similar when hunting that blind and he had pretty much the same reaction as my ole man, except he actually said, "yeah, I did notice that ... kind of strange huh?" and that was the last time it was mentioned. It got real quiet in that duck blind and I think he left without shaking any hands. I'm pretty sure he thought we were putting him on ... but there isn't a single one of us that thinks this is a made up occurance.

*The only possible explanation that we came up with was a similar phenomenon to the Marfa lights. This occurence apparently happens all over the world at a range of latitudes where the right temperatures, humidity, pressures, climates, and geology coincide ... I've now read probably a dozen books on light phenomenon trying to explain this to myself and it's the only logical answer.*

... but ... to this day, you'd have a really tough time getting me to even set foot in that pasture, in the truck or not. Super freaky.

As a p.s. to this - about 1 month ago, I was watching one of those International Ghost Hunter shows and they captured a similar occurance on film. I turned white and silent real quick and was just covered in goose bumps. I haven't watched one of those shows since.


----------



## spurgersalty

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I don't care what anybody says ... This story is as real as it can be, has been confirmed with two other hunters on "the lease", and was not contrived from a lack of sobriety in any way.
> 
> We hunted a place in Junction off of 83 where I had a box on the ground in an oak mott that was about 400 acres across and had a hill about 1000 yards away, maybe more where another guy had a tower blind. One really cold morning I was walking in (without a light as I used to do quite frequently) and got situated and ready for day light ... really, really early.
> 
> I was just about to doze off when I noticed someone shining a light through the trees, sort of whitish green in color ... and I assumed it was my buddy up on the hill top, but for some reason, it seemed like he was lost because his light just kept moving back and forth along the hillside until daylight. I forgot about it at this point. Well, that afternoon, he left.
> 
> The next morning, it struck me odd that I was watching this light again and so now I'm thinking someone is on the property that's not supposed to be. But, that thought passed pretty quick when I realized how close this light was and at this point ... it's literally shining through the trees and onto the ground. It's freaking moving and not very fast, but moving for sure. And when I say through the trees ... we've got a glowing orb about 25 foot off the ground guys. Seriously.
> 
> When the sun came up and the light was gone, I realized that from my vantage point in the creek bed, the neighboring hillside couldn't even be seen, not on the horizon, not through the trees, and not even walking past where the light was, into the clearing giving me a clear vantage across a field. So now were to an unexplained greenish white orb that casts onto the ground ... in some trees that moves. Bottom line. No ****.
> 
> I had my father sit that blind the next morning, because I was never going back. Period. Not going to happen. He initially though I was nuts, but when I picked him up ... white as a sheet ... I pretty much knew he'd seen it too and he didn't want to talk about it. I asked him for months to tell me if he'd seen it or not and he'd just kind of shake his head and get quiet.
> 
> Four years later ... we asked a guy that was also on the lease with us if he ever noticed anything strange or similar when hunting that blind and he had pretty much the same reaction as my ole man, except he actually said, "yeah, I did notice that ... kind of strange huh?" and that was the last time it was mentioned. It got real quiet in that duck blind and I think he left without shaking any hands. I'm pretty sure he thought we were putting him on ... but there isn't a single one of us that thinks this is a made up occurance.
> 
> *The only possible explanation that we came up with was a similar phenomenon to the Marfa lights. This occurence apparently happens all over the world at a range of latitudes where the right temperatures, humidity, pressures, climates, and geology coincide ... I've now read probably a dozen books on light phenomenon trying to explain this to myself and it's the only logical answer.*
> 
> ... but ... to this day, you'd have a really tough time getting me to even set foot in that pasture, in the truck or not. Super freaky.
> 
> As a p.s. to this - about 1 month ago, I was watching one of those International Ghost Hunter shows and they captured a similar occurance on film. I turned white and silent real quick and was just covered in goose bumps. I haven't watched one of those shows since.


It was the Grim Reefa', looking for your stash
Mine would have to be bailing out of boat onto 6' gator in hot pursuit of my dog. When I say "by the hair of my chinny chin chin" I mean I had none left. Basically "road rash" all over face and arms. Don't know how it would have turned out had I not had a friend with a rope handy.

sent with Tap-A-Talk 'cuz speckle catcher and cartman were right!


----------



## ToTheExtreme

A few years back in the hill country I was walking back to the truck in total darkness with just my headlamp, I looked behind me because I thought I had dropped something and saw some eyes about 15-20 yds behind me just off of this trail I was walking, they were very wide apart so I knwe it probably wasn't a bobcat or anything so I figured it might be a cow. As I Walked closer, I heard it run off in the woods, so I continued walking somewhat freaked out at this point because I remembered videotaping what I was 99% sure was a mountain lion about 500 yds away from the stand I was in last season. I walked 50 or so more yards and heard a low growling lasting a few seconds. I couldn't see anything with with my headlamp now and knew that whatever it was it was close so I was very scared now, I took my knife out and held it in one hand while holding the light in the other and yelled as loud as I could one time looking around step by step all the way back to the truck. Didn't hear or see anything else but my best guess is that it was a mountain lion who was curious. I now carry a surefire light that lights up the woods if I ever have another encounter


----------



## Gethookedadventures

Duck Hunting the marsh in early November setting out decoys by moonlight. We had set the decoys and I was repositioning a few. Reached down to grab what I thought was a decoy just to have it go under! The Oh Sh!T came over me and I told my buddy to shine the spotlight toward me. The "Decoy" turned out to be a six foot gator who was a little curious. I almost grabbed the dang thing by the head!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

My Lab had a heat-stroke induced seizure 2 dove season ago. Poured the cooler water on him and got him in the truck. Cooling him off fixed the problem, but for a few min I thought he was going to die right there in my arms. Never again will I risk a dogs life for anything, let alone a stupid dove.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Last year I was duck hunting in one of our blinds with my brother and my best friend, Bill. Dad had taken some of his guests to another blind about a mile away. Mid-day we received a radio call saying to come quick....which is HIGHLY out of character for dad. We immiediatly recognized it as an emergency and proceeded to boat, and 4wheel our way over there as quick as possible, thinking that someone had possibly shot the dog. 

Turns out, dad was in the guests boat and was taking the ditch back to the club house to get a new mojo battery. The motor hit a log (flooded timber) and kicked to the side. It was a 25hp on a 15' rivited narrow jon boat, which you can assume was very unstable. My 56 year old dad was thrown over the side when the seat pivoted, and barely hung onto the edge of the boat while it did donuts in an oxbow lake. The 3rd time it drug him around in a cricle it finally hit some buckbrush and stopped allowing him to climb back in. It was during the climbing back in that he nearly swamped the boat. He called us on the new Water Proof radios we had just got as he needed the bilge pump brought to him so he could bilge the boat. 

He's logged more john-boat and duck hunting hours than any 10 2coolers on here combined, and has never had an incident like this. It was a complete freak incident, and it shows that is absolutly can happen to anyone.

Almost lost my dad last duck season. Big thanks to Water Proof radios! Also, WEAR YOUR KILL SWITCH!!!!!


----------



## oOslikOo

CaptDocHoliday said:


> My Lab had a heat-stroke induced seizure 2 dove season ago. Poured the cooler water on him and got him in the truck. Cooling him off fixed the problem, but for a few min I thought he was going to die right there in my arms. Never again will I risk a dogs life for anything, let alone a stupid dove.


had a buddys lab do that in front of us in his backyard couple of years back after playing with her for no more than 5 mins or so. it was may no less. very scary for sure.


----------



## SoDak Hunter

I was on a Spring bear hunt in Saskatchewan with my dad. We were hunting opposed banks of a creek. I could see him and his stand easily, but he had to maneuver to see me. I shot my bear one morning and decided to go back to my stand that night to watch his hunt. I couldn't carry a gun or pepper spray so all I had was a pack with various items and a hunting knife. I was watching bears at my bait station and my dad's bait station. Then it happened. I heard a noise at the base of my tree. I looked down and there was a big bear with it's front claws dug into the tree. It was standing on it's hind legs staring at me. I was trying to get my dad's attention to shoot it, but he never saw the bear. I got my knife out and was ready to defend myself. The stare down lasted for a few minutes. Then the bear hopped down and wandered off. I will never forget the look in his eyes from 20 feet away. Needless to say, I went walleye fishing the rest of the days my dad was on stand after that.


----------



## pg542

Quite a few years back just outside of Zephyr Texas, a good friend of mine had hunting rights on a 160 acre piece of family owned land right on a (most of the time wet) creek bottom. We had a open tree stand nailed up in an old oak right on the creek. I decided to hunt that stand that morning so off i go from the house. My friend was going to hunt the pasture across the creek. It was so dark you couldn't see your hand in front of your face. I finally made it to the tree and up the ladder. There I was waiting on daylight that didn't seem like it was ever gonna come. Everything was quiet, quiet. After a few minutes I could here a slight rustling but not well enough to tell where it was coming from. No big deal maybe just some critters in the leaves. I was sorta leaning back with my eyes closed, still waiting on some daylight. The eastern sky was just barely starting to get pink when the tree above my head exploded in the biggest loudest ruckus I ever heard in my life. The next thing I knew that eastern pink horizon turned black with turkeys flyin' hell bent for leather out of that same tree. A big flock'o turkeys had roosted in that tree the previous evening and didn't make the slightest peep, putt, purr or gobble while I climbed up no more than 10 ft. from them. I felt the wind from their wingbeats as they were scattering and I thought it was all over. ....sheez, I think I aged 10 yrs. in about 10 seconds....


----------



## oOslikOo

man these are some great stories!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

when i was about 14 , i was hunting ducks on a 5 acre lake north of Temple in late January temps were right below freezing, there was ice on the water's edge. I was by myself w my favorite golden retreiver Sherman, dad had dropped me off before sunup to hunt.
Sherman had successfully retrieved several ducks that morning and was flat worn out. I shot a double and one crippled down. I sent the dog out and he went after the cripple first and basically started to drown and swim in circles trying to find the duck as it popped back up, poor dog was only a nose sticking up by then. 
I stripped down to my drawers and swam out and drug him in and got dressed.. when dad came to pick me up at 10 am I was deep in the middle of hypothermia and couldn't really talk. Dog and I made it, I spent the way home in the floorboard w the heater on me .


Same lake on the "dry creek" end walked across that end in the old style baggy hodgeman waders, went up to my chest in silt/mud had to throw my shotgun to the bank and swim out of the mud like quicksand , prob. took 15 mins to go 50' , near freezing that day too.


Had a branch break off in a bow stand and I fell out of the tree and shoved a broadhead down my wrist when the bow landed on me.


Rode a 55gal deer feeder to the ground w a sack of corn on my shoulder and the lid in my hand, split my finger wide open.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

Up on Lake Proctor, a buddy took my 14' jon boat out to get a deep duck, he stood up to start the motor and it started in gear and threw him out with his old baggy waders on ,and he was able to grab the side , so the boat was running with him holding on and doing a big circle. Then for some reason , it died and he was able to crawl in. There was alot of ice in the water, and we were all pretty shaken up, so we called it a day and go him in.


----------



## shadslinger

Hog hunting one night from a tripod stand with a scoped 25/06, it got late and I got bored with no action so I started walking to the truck along a dry creek bottom.
I heard the sound of a drift of hogs( piglets getting stepped on and squealing & so forth) go under the 4 strand barb wire fence that bordered the property and thought with the wind in my face I'll just let them get close and pop one.
I listened waited and waited until I thought they should have already been close.
So I turned on the flashlight and found I was surrounded by 4 big sows, about 300 pounds a piece, and a whole bunch of various size hogs and a bunch of piglets. 
The big sows were popping their jaws and growling, I didn't know hogs growled until that moment.
One charged me and I tried to bring the gun up, but a scoped rifle was not the gun to have, I could not see anything but black fur.
At the last second I brought the flashlight up into her eyes and she veered off, but then another one that had me flanked charged, and I did the same thing, thrusting the light into her face which seemed to be a couple of inches away from me, she slid off to the side and another charged me from the other flank.
I was as scared as a grown man could be.
They worked me like a pack of dogs alternating charging me from different flanks and popping their teeth, snarling and growling while I backed up a hill that was behind me.
The big sows kept me busy whirling around and I was really afraid of tripping and falling, I knew they would rip me to shreds and eat me guts first if I did.
In desperation I got a shot off, and the night was full of a squealing hog that went on forever, a sound that just added to my terror, they did not stop, but kept me backing up the hill.
I made a plan when I figured I was about 50 yards from a tight 4 strand barb wire cross fence at the top of the hill, I was going to toss the gun when I was close to the fence and grip the wire, to h#$% with my hands, and climb one of the small oaks on the other side.
Then they turned and went back to the creek bottom to join the others and left me shaking in my boots for no apparent reason.
When I made it to the truck it took me a while to stop shaking so I could get the key in the door lock.
I went back the next day and found my shot had hit a small hog in the hind quarters.
I don't hog hunt at night anymore on foot alone, ha ha! 
Who am I kidding I don't hog hunt at night!


----------



## spurgersalty

Gethookedadventures said:


> Duck Hunting the marsh in early November setting out decoys by moonlight. We had set the decoys and I was repositioning a few. Reached down to grab what I thought was a decoy just to have it go under! The Oh Sh!T came over me and I told my buddy to shine the spotlight toward me. The "Decoy" turned out to be a six foot gator who was a little curious. I almost grabbed the dang thing by the head!


That is funnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeee!

sent with Tap-A-Talk 'cuz speckle catcher and cartman were right!


----------



## Screeminreel

Just something about opening the door of a 20' tower stand 05:00 on opening morning to find a family of ringtails inside not willing to share.....

Nothing really out of the ordinary but it scared the daylights outta me. My good friend and I had set up two 16' ladder stands along either side of a heavily used trail. This would allow one or the other to hopefully get an arrow through a huge ol buck we had been watching run the area. 

We decided to hit them early and sit late in hopes he would pass through. At 04:30 we climbed up, and shut down everything and waited. There were noises coming from the ground we knew were hogs and deer but in the darkness we never saw any of them. Sometime around 10'ish I had been standing for quite some time and decided to sit down and give the ol knees a rest. Well in the cool morning air, with the sun trickling through the tree tops, it only took a minute or so for the eyelids to start getting pretty heavy. As hard as I fought it I ended up dozing off. This wasn't a big deal for me as I always am harnessed up, and usually pull out a lap strap when that nappy feelin starts up just in case. Well strap in place, I awoke with blurred vision and as I focused I was looking straight down. The first thought that came to mid was I was falling as the leaves focused it looked just like they were getting close very fast. It didn't help that a fresh breeze had picked up which was probably what woke me up. I literally sat back so fast I almost knocked myself out against the tree trunk. 

Since then I have had no issues getting anywhere close to nodding off in a tree stand.


----------



## devil1824

Coastal, remind me to never go hunting or fishing with you. lol!!! dude you are accident prone.:brew:


----------



## duck commander

Last teal season my buddy had just been discharged from the army after a few long deployments needless to say I took him hunting every time he said lets go. One morning we made the turn from the locks towards Long Island having already seen two sets of eyes he starts doing some serious bank scanning. So I'm hollering at him to keep the light out front, he is hollering about the gators. Well after a bunch of gators including a few of the big girthy throated toads laying along the bank we reach our blind on the bay front. I'm dipping my leg down in the water telling him to forget about the gators a huge wall of water and something very large is swimming out of the blind at a high rate of speed inches from my leg. Turned out to be about a 6' gar however as you can Imagine we pitched the ugliest spread from the boat left it that way and pulled up the pop up on the boat...


----------



## Bucksnort

Walking to my jeep one of the other hunters was standing in the road waiting on a ride. I see him bring his rifle up and point it straight at me. I thought wth? and walked off the road into the brush. Went back into the road he does it again. I don't know this guy very well but thought surely he isn't going to shoot me and started waiving my hands around. He put the rifle down. I chewed his dumb arse out when I finally got up to him. He said he thought I was a deer. I told him I was fixing to shoot back. That guy was a freakin idiot!!!


----------



## jimk

Somewhere north of Laredo off the Old Mines Road....I was on an "invite" hunt and I was the second to get dropped off at a tower blind early in the morning. I had just gotten situated in the blind when I saw a light coming down the sendero...as it got closer, I could see it was a person running with a flashlight and calling out the name of the driver that had dropped me off...so I figured it was the first person dropped off. As he came in front of me I called out to him and shined my flashlight at him...he came running up to my blind, climbed the ladder in a panic and "wedged"(he was really, really round) himself in the blind with me...I could hardly breathe. He said something had scared him on the way to the blind so he took off running for the truck...missed the road...and was cruising down the sendero. He might have wound up in Mexico if I hadn't stopped him. He was so afraid that he wouldn't get down and there was no way both of us could stay in the blind...so I became a contortionist and squeezed myself out (he wasn't moving), walked far enough away and sat down and hunted the road. I didn't see a thing.
Not very scary...but I always get a chuckle remembering it!


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER

Was at the ranch in rocksprings. It was morning hunt and set out to the stand early morning, still dark. No moon and the only way u could see is if you had ur lights. Well, anyways I made it up to my parking spot, turned off the four wheeler and heard some movement. Thought it was some piggy's. No, no piggy's turned on my flash light and saw a mountain lion about 30 yards from me. I couldn't move an inch!!! the cat just looked at my light and kept walking. If I can remember right I think I just stayed in the same position for about 10 mins!!! That morning I drove my four wheeler right next to my stand.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Some species of mushroom like tree fungi fluoresce.



Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I don't care what anybody says ... This story is as real as it can be, has been confirmed with two other hunters on "the lease", and was not contrived from a lack of sobriety in any way.
> 
> We hunted a place in Junction off of 83 where I had a box on the ground in an oak mott that was about 400 acres across and had a hill about 1000 yards away, maybe more where another guy had a tower blind. One really cold morning I was walking in (without a light as I used to do quite frequently) and got situated and ready for day light ... really, really early.
> 
> I was just about to doze off when I noticed someone shining a light through the trees, sort of whitish green in color ... and I assumed it was my buddy up on the hill top, but for some reason, it seemed like he was lost because his light just kept moving back and forth along the hillside until daylight. I forgot about it at this point. Well, that afternoon, he left.
> 
> The next morning, it struck me odd that I was watching this light again and so now I'm thinking someone is on the property that's not supposed to be. But, that thought passed pretty quick when I realized how close this light was and at this point ... it's literally shining through the trees and onto the ground. It's freaking moving and not very fast, but moving for sure. And when I say through the trees ... we've got a glowing orb about 25 foot off the ground guys. Seriously.
> 
> When the sun came up and the light was gone, I realized that from my vantage point in the creek bed, the neighboring hillside couldn't even be seen, not on the horizon, not through the trees, and not even walking past where the light was, into the clearing giving me a clear vantage across a field. So now were to an unexplained greenish white orb that casts onto the ground ... in some trees that moves. Bottom line. No ****.
> 
> I had my father sit that blind the next morning, because I was never going back. Period. Not going to happen. He initially though I was nuts, but when I picked him up ... white as a sheet ... I pretty much knew he'd seen it too and he didn't want to talk about it. I asked him for months to tell me if he'd seen it or not and he'd just kind of shake his head and get quiet.
> 
> Four years later ... we asked a guy that was also on the lease with us if he ever noticed anything strange or similar when hunting that blind and he had pretty much the same reaction as my ole man, except he actually said, "yeah, I did notice that ... kind of strange huh?" and that was the last time it was mentioned. It got real quiet in that duck blind and I think he left without shaking any hands. I'm pretty sure he thought we were putting him on ... but there isn't a single one of us that thinks this is a made up occurance.
> 
> *The only possible explanation that we came up with was a similar phenomenon to the Marfa lights. This occurence apparently happens all over the world at a range of latitudes where the right temperatures, humidity, pressures, climates, and geology coincide ... I've now read probably a dozen books on light phenomenon trying to explain this to myself and it's the only logical answer.*
> 
> ... but ... to this day, you'd have a really tough time getting me to even set foot in that pasture, in the truck or not. Super freaky.
> 
> As a p.s. to this - about 1 month ago, I was watching one of those International Ghost Hunter shows and they captured a similar occurance on film. I turned white and silent real quick and was just covered in goose bumps. I haven't watched one of those shows since.


----------



## 3CK

Coming back from an evening hunt with my pops in the Hill Country near Leakey. Stopped the suburban in the middle of a dry creek bed (pure rocks) to try and blow the varmit call near the area where we dump our guts, in hopes of catching a coyote. 
I was riding shotgun, dad was in the drivers seat. We think we hear something to the left (drivers side) so we are straining our eyes to see in the faintest sliver of moonlight. After 3-5 minutes of intense quiet, I have my arm proped up on the open window.. I feel this hot wet breath on my arm. I dont say a word and slowly turn my head to look, and all I can see is this big black shape taking up the whole window, and I feel the hot breath again. So being the brave man I am, I start screaming and trying to go over my dads seat, about this time he realizes that something has "got a hold to me" so he starts to bail out, well when he opened the door the dome light comes on... and in the trucks overhead light we can see our pet bull "PF" standing there looking at us. Our screams slowly turned to laughter and then more laughter.

The great white hunters thought they could hear a wiley coyote 50 yards away, couldnt hear a 1800lb bull walking through a rocky creek bed. 

Me and the old man still laugh about that night.


----------



## mchildress

I was about eight or nine years old my dad had set me up on the ground just off a good deer trail on a creek with a 20 ga single shot with #3 buck shot. I heard something trotting through the oak leaves behind me and turned and saw what I first thought was a big german sheppard but knew better. I turned back around to the left raising the shot gun. He saw me and stopped just behind a small tree with a fork looking at me through the fork. We just starred at each other it seemed like for an hour but it was seconds. I thought about shooting but figured a lot of my pellets would hit the tree and not him. He broke in a wide open run kicking up leaves around the tree and straight at me like he wanted to play. I squeezed a round off when he was at 10 feet and he slid up within 5 foot of me. I quickly recovered another round from my shirt pocket and got back on him as he raised his head several more times before his last breath. My dad and the rancher both said it was the biggest wolf they had ever seen. This was back in the 60's when there were still a few around. We took him to Mallards Taxidermy in Houston that used to be behind Marcus Jones Buick. He thought we had brought the wolf in from somewhere up north he had never seen one this big in Texas.


----------



## ZenDaddy

Hog hunting the weekend before spring turkey. My 9 year old son and I were leaving the blind. We left right at dusk with just enough lite to get back to the truck without use of a flashlite. There's a 30 yard cattle trail from the blind to the dirt road. High grass on either side. I walked 5 yards down the trail and I heard a rattler. Not the slow buzz you hear in movies, but sounded like someone fired up a chainsaw. Then ... I heard a whole bunch of them from all around the tall grass. My son began to run back to the blind. I yelled at him to stop and thankfully he did. I told him to walk slow and follow me. We walked out to the front of the blind. It was a long, long way around to the road. I kept telling him to walk slow and make every step a thoughtful one.

By the time we made it to the road, it was dark and we needed the flashlite. I remember he turned to me and said, "Dad, I'm really, really scared." I told him gently that was okay just move slowly and it will be fine. Then he said, "you always say to have a back up plan, what's your back up plan?" I told him if I saw a snake, he was going up over my shoulders and I'd take care of the running. He looked at me with a deadpan look and said, "that's it?" I replied, "that's all I got boy."

Anyway, we made it to the truck. We both sunk back into the seats and let out a big sigh of relief.


----------



## kyra&brice

another one that will scare you to death is.I was guideing a goose hunt and useing my layout blinds.I store them in a shed hanging from some rafters.They are covered in long rice stuble.Well it was a cold morning and about 9 one of my hunters gets up to take a leak.He comes back to his layout blind goes to get in jumps about 10 feet back looks at me and ask if I charge extra to hunt with the snake.I get up and look there in his blind was a 2 foot ratler.I look back and every one else is out of there blinds looking for snakes.I am sure glad it was cold that day.I had hell getting every one back in there layouts after we killed the snake.Guess he went in there looking for rats or mice.I do check the **** out of them every hunt and it still gives me the creaps when I use them and he wasn't even in mine.


----------



## bearintex

http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=761902&highlight=ribs

The story comes out in post 18.

Still dislike bulls.


----------



## A Draper

I have a metal store bought ladder stand. It's about 18' tall with a rachet strap at the top and and brace and racket strap at the mid point of the ladder. Climbed it last year. I got almost to the top and stand leaned crazily away from the tree. I was hanging on for dear life. The mid brace and rachet held and swung the stand back against the tree. The upper racket strap had broke in a wind storm.


I have a pop up blind that I use for bow hunting that you can only see out of in one direction due to brush. For years, at least once every weekend, I would hear heavy slow footfalls coming off the rocky hill behind the blind. I didn't every see anything, but if deer where out when it happend, they would freak. It was spooky sitting there listening to the footsteps, watching the deer get spooked, and not be able to see anything knowing I had to walk out that way.


The spookiest thing I've seen didn't occur while hunting. I still have trouble reconciling what my eyes told me with what I believe is possible. It was around this time of year. I was in my bay boat sitting at the inside of the Port Oconnor jetty about 50 yds off the rocks waiting for daylight while tying on trolling baits. It was during the week and there were no other boats around. I looked up from my work to the base of the rocks. My eyes saw three human shaped shadows pull themselves out of the water and onto the jetty rocks. The shadows began to slowly walk down the rocks toward the beach. I hit the area with the spot light I was using and there was nothing there. I turned off the light and let my eyes readjust. The shadows were still there. I don't believe in spooks but I don't have an explanation for what I thought I saw.


----------



## oOslikOo

^^^^^ those last 2 will get the heart racin for sure!!!


----------



## justletmein

Good thread, gives me something to read up on later. I've got quite a few, but these come to mind right now. 

When I was a kid we had a tall rickety old blind that I really liked to hunt in, the area was great. One day dad dropped me off early and set me up in there, I was around 12 years old or so. Well before daylight so I fell asleep of course, only to be rudely awakened by the feeling of an earthquake. One of the big brama bulls was rubbing his back on the little blind legs and shaking that thing back and forth and I thought for sure I was going down. I almost shot that old bull but didn't want to get in trouble. lol

This last duck season I was putting out decoys at daybreak and had the weirdest feeling that I couldn't get a foothold on the bottom, then felt like my foot was sliding into a hole. Next thing I know I'm laying on my back with my feet up in the air and about an 8' gator comes flying out from under my feet, sure enough stepped right on his back. To top it off my very young yellow lab who always walks out with me sees all the splashing and runs right up and tries to grab the gator's snout that's sticking out of the water and open. I yelled at the dog NOOOOOOOO and smacked that gator over the head with my BPS and it began thrashing back and forth and the tail almost took me off my feet again. My kids were about 15' away and they got splashed by the water, and of course I was soaked. After that we watched that gator all morning long and I wouldn't call shots on the ducks unless they were way off to the sides.

Again as a kid sitting with my dad well into the night coyote calling near a THICK brush by the Nueces river. Something came up into the brush beside where we were huddled up and let out a gnarly growl scream sound. To this day I've never heard anything like it and cannot explain the sound, there's no animal I know of that could make a sound like that and I grew up watching Discovery LMAO.


----------



## oOslikOo

ive got one that doesnt really compare to some of the good ones. 


Anyway me and a lady friend were hog huntin early afternoon west of victoria. She already shot a pig that morning and after lunch decided to go see what we could find. we were hoping to be able to put a stalk on some hogs. anyway its march so its still fairly cool weather. literally 5 mins into walking we here the distinct sound of hogs. we were on a scendero if you will and knelt down to look into the youpon thicket. no underbrush what so ever and about 40 yards away we see about 10 piglets no more than a few pounds. with no sight of momma i was fairly nervous but not too worried. i wanted to find her so the stalk begins. they were feeding in the direction we were coming from which was a tee in the scenderos. they crossed the scendero which was perpendicular to the one we were on when we saw them which was now in some thick brush. we are following their noises which sounded to be a good ways up from us. my plan was to make it to this cedar sappling in front of me and take a look as the brush was thinning out a bit. as i get to the sappling mommas standing there. i can only see the top half of her body as the little tree in front of me is blocking the rest. we have an intense stare down no more than few feet away with nothing more than a little sappling between us. after what seemed like an eternity with thoughts of getting plowed over racing through my head i slowly raise the gun to try to shoot her before she makes a move and as soon as the gun got over the tree into her sight she let out the most god aweful gut wrenching noise ive ever heard and thunder erupted in the brush ahead me. luckily she went the other way.


----------



## Barbarian

Not sure which 1 to choose: alligator in the duck blind (2 weeks in a row), snake in goose blind, duck decoys the size of a truck, wild cattle (several stories), snake climbing my tree on a bow hunt, barge in the ICW with no lights on a foggy dark boat ride to the duck blind, sick/pregnant cow, unrecognizable animal noises sitting in the woods in the dark that your brain can only associate with danger, customers who have absolutely no clue about gun safety, 2 customer accidental gun discharges in a duck blind, 1 sunk boat and swimming with the alligators. But the 1 that best fits the OP is when 3 of us were snipe hunting a field that had about 20-30 cattle roaming around. We walked up on a cow laying down like she was sick or pregnant. We stayed cleared and no big deal. On our way back, one of my idiot friends forgot she was there and walked too close. She stood up and was fixing to start chasing him, but she saw me standing 20 yards away and came after me. I am not fast when I am dressed for the occasion much less when I have on hunting jacket and hip boots but that day I felt like Barry Sanders or the worlds greatest bull fighter. After a couple of circles and hook and jives, she looked up and saw my buddy standing there 'watching' and took off after him. I honestly thought she was going to kill one of us and I had made up my mind that if she came back after me, I would be eating beef that night. After what seemed like 30 minutes (probably only 30 seconds) she gave up and just walked off. Our 3rd 'buddy' never came within 100 yards to help.


----------



## oOslikOo

Barbarian said:


> Not sure which 1 to choose: alligator in the duck blind (2 weeks in a row), snake in goose blind, duck decoys the size of a truck, wild cattle (several stories), snake climbing my tree on a bow hunt, barge in the ICW with no lights on a foggy dark boat ride to the duck blind, sick/pregnant cow, unrecognizable animal noises sitting in the woods in the dark that your brain can only associate with danger, customers who have absolutely no clue about gun safety, 2 customer accidental gun discharges in a duck blind, 1 sunk boat and swimming with the alligators. But the 1 that best fits the OP is when 3 of us were snipe hunting a field that had about 20-30 cattle roaming around. We walked up on a cow laying down like she was sick or pregnant. We stayed cleared and no big deal. On our way back, one of my idiot friends forgot she was there and walked too close. She stood up and was fixing to start chasing him, but she saw me standing 20 yards away and came after me. I am not fast when I am dressed for the occasion much less when I have on hunting jacket and hip boots but that day I felt like Barry Sanders or the worlds greatest bull fighter. After a couple of circles and hook and jives, she looked up and saw my buddy standing there 'watching' and took off after him. I honestly thought she was going to kill one of us and I had made up my mind that if she came back after me, I would be eating beef that night. After what seemed like 30 minutes (probably only 30 seconds) she gave up and just walked off. Our 3rd 'buddy' never came within 100 yards to help.


ive had some cattle encounters as well. no fun, and i havent had one that bad. just had to haul arse but i had a healthy head start!!


----------



## fishingcowboy

a couple of years ago i was belly crawling in a rice field to get up on some geese well the leeve made a bend well when i made that bend i was less than five feet away from a hog which got shot in the face with t shot


----------



## 9twist

Some of you older gentlemen may remember the Baker climbing stands. In order to make the stupid thing work you had to strap your feet into the bungie cords, hug the tree and pull yourself up. The only way it would bind on the tree was if you leaned back slightly before starting the next gyration. One rainy December morning before daylight I was working my way up a Tupelo in a Mississippi swamp when my feet slipped out of the bungies and the Baker back-walked down the tree and left me hanging about 30 feet from the ground. My headlight was turned around to the side so I could climb but I knew I was too far up to just let go, besides that I had a 30-06 (unloaded of course) slung over my back and a full fanny pack to add to the fun. I did the ******* version of a pole-dancer for 7 or 8 minutes in the dark until my arms gave out and I just slid down the rest of the way which fortunately for me was only about 8 more feet. When my pulse returned to normal I decided to just use the Baker like a lawn chair which worked out pretty good because later that morning I busted a nice fat spike with the '06.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER

Out in Rocksprings again at the ranch. I had killed a deer one morning and was going to dump the guts out at one of our hog traps. I'm n my fourwheeler with a lil trailer hauling the guts. So I make it to the trap and bait it and on way back in I noticed something shinny on the trail. As I pulled up. It was a glass bottle with a shiny gold top. It was sitting on the middle of the trail. I would have seen it on my way up to the hog trap. Its a creepy feeling when ur alone in the woods and someone you don't know is watching you. I'm guessing it was an illegal just letting me know someone was passing.


----------



## Feathershredder

gettting attacked by killer bees in montel, tx on a huge cliff/ hill that took two hrs to clime...........and only 5 minutes to get down while getting stung in the head constantly! 



swimming/ drinking beer in a pila in brackettville, tx. Leave a full beer on the edge of the pila and come back a few hrs later.....its empty.

Getting to the camp at night walking in with flashlights and its full of illegals.


----------



## huntandfishguy63

Had an A??H??? drive up to my stand on a three wheeler while i was hunting. I was on land that my family leased. When he pulled up he decided to aim his rifle at me while i was in the stand. I didnt know what his true intentions were. But i was geting ready to defend myself. He turned tail and ran off when he heard another atv coming from our camp. I had read to many Louis Lamour books as a kid, my first thought was to shoot him. But the code of the west in those books you didnt shoot a man in the back, evan if he was a rat. Later on i found out that the members of his club kicked him off their lease due to doing the same thing to them. He thought it was funny to try and scare folks that way. This incident was 20 + years ago i still think of him as an A??H???, and he can thank Louis Lamour he didnt die that day.


----------



## mudcatz71

not my story but a family members. Everybodys back at camp drinking cold ones, nothing but a small fire going. They heard a gunshot within 200yds. Everybody that came on the hunt was there. They get up and go on the search to find a mexican shot in belly nobody knew spanish he died moments later. Not much else to story other than weekend of hunting was over and foot prints proved they didn't do it. 

One late night everybodys asleep in little deer shack. Then we all get awaken to a hard banging and a flashlight in window. It was a Mcmullin So informing a member of lease of a tragic accident back home. It scared the **** out of everybody.


----------



## jtford25

Id love to entertain you guys all night with some of my wild *** stories but this is by far the most humorous. Growing up Dad taught my two sisters and I to shoot all our deer in the head... Many seasons ago deep in the Texas Hill Country just before dark Im watching a little eight pointer chase three does across a wide sendero, just before I lose sight of them in the oaks I pull a 200 yd shot off of a cedar post with my 22-250. Like numerous deer before he falls to the ground without movement. (many of you know most of the time when a deer dies there is still some kick to him minutes after). I make the hike over to him and set the gun and knife down first mistake. I take a quick look and notice this deer is missing the left side of his antlers HOLY COW I shot an inch too high! It was on like Donky Kong as soon as I grabbed the attached antler. It was a wild ride for both of us. Found the knife and gave him a few money shots. Dont ever under estimate the power of a white tail. the evening ended sprayed with arterial blood and THE SPIRIT OF THE WILD! True story est 2004 Driftwood, TX


----------



## Haute Pursuit

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=133897&highlight=bats

Post #14. I had to give that blind away after that...LOL


----------



## 22fish

*Hog attack*

Several years ago I was walking down a trail towards the deer stand and it was a bright full moon so I wasn't using a flashlight. We had seen several hogs in the 300lb range on the property earlier. I was about 25 yards from the stand when I heard a loud snort behind me. I turned and there was this very large hog about 15 yards from me running at full speed. My rifle was on my shoulder so I took off running to the stand as fast as I could. I reached the stand and leaped up to the third rung on the ladder just as the hog slammed into the ladder. It scared the #$%& out of me!I hung on for dear life and scrambled up to the blind so I could get my pistol and flashlight out of my pack. The hog was snorting and popping as it circled the stand. But when I got the pistol and light it was gone. Although I never saw the hog again whenever I hunt that particular stand I always have my pistol out just in case.


----------



## oOslikOo

Thats wild!


----------



## BrianJ28

*Strange noise*

I've been on the same lease with generally the same people in East Texas for about 15+ years now. It was about 4:00pm 4-5 years ago and I was hunting an area that had been clear cut the previous year. I hear a really loud, deep scream from some sort of animal. All of a sudden a doe and a fawn come by running with thier tongues hanging out like they've been at it for a good while. 15 minutes or so pass with nothing so I begin to think that must have imagined what I've heard or think that it wasn't as bad as it sounded. All the while I'm racking my brain for what could have made such a sound. Then I hear this loud, deep, guttural sound again. I'm not one to get excited very easily but needless to say, I got out of the stand before dark and headed back to camp. Several others came in and confessed to hearing the sound as well. It wasn't a prank because you'd need HUGE subwoofers to produce such a sound and we don't have electricity other than generators. I still think of that from time to time while I'm sitting in the stand. Lol!


----------



## justinsfa

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Up on Lake Proctor, a buddy took my 14' jon boat out to get a deep duck, he stood up to start the motor and it started in gear and threw him out with his old baggy waders on ,and he was able to grab the side , so the boat was running with him holding on and doing a big circle. Then for some reason , it died and he was able to crawl in. There was alot of ice in the water, and we were all pretty shaken up, so we called it a day and go him in.


Thats almost exactly how my uncle died actually.... Motor started in gear, threw him out of the boat and the waders pulled him down late season duck hunting in sub-freezing temps


----------



## cobrayakker

BrianJ28 said:


> I've been on the same lease with generally the same people in East Texas for about 15+ years now. It was about 4:00pm 4-5 years ago and I was hunting an area that had been clear cut the previous year. I hear a really loud, deep scream from some sort of animal. All of a sudden a doe and a fawn come by running with thier tongues hanging out like they've been at it for a good while. 15 minutes or so pass with nothing so I begin to think that must have imagined what I've heard or think that it wasn't as bad as it sounded. All the while I'm racking my brain for what could have made such a sound. Then I hear this loud, deep, guttural sound again. I'm not one to get excited very easily but needless to say, I got out of the stand before dark and headed back to camp. Several others came in and confessed to hearing the sound as well. It wasn't a prank because you'd need HUGE subwoofers to produce such a sound and we don't have electricity other than generators. I still think of that from time to time while I'm sitting in the stand. Lol!


You know how deer camp food can be. Probably one of your buds doin some paper work!h:


----------



## CCRanch

*duck hunt*

A few friends and I and my black lab were hunting a pot hole off the Trinity River. One guy had been scouting it and said there were a lot of ducks but he had seen a lot of hogs also, and he was kinda worried about it. Anyway he was in front of me carrying like 3 or 4 dozen decoys and I was holding the flashlight and we were walking down a well worn trail through some palmettos. My lab was running around and comes out of nowhere and runs right at my friend who has the decoys and he went to screaming and hopping and saying something about how the hogs were after him. He was trying to get the decoys off of his back and they had his arms pinned back and he was jumping around and screaming like a girl. We just stood there and laughed because we saw it was my dog and watched him carry on. I laugh every time I think about it.


----------



## Deersteaks

BrianJ28 said:


> I've been on the same lease with generally the same people in East Texas for about 15+ years now. It was about 4:00pm 4-5 years ago and I was hunting an area that had been clear cut the previous year. I hear a really loud, deep scream from some sort of animal. All of a sudden a doe and a fawn come by running with thier tongues hanging out like they've been at it for a good while. 15 minutes or so pass with nothing so I begin to think that must have imagined what I've heard or think that it wasn't as bad as it sounded. All the while I'm racking my brain for what could have made such a sound. Then I hear this loud, deep, guttural sound again. I'm not one to get excited very easily but needless to say, I got out of the stand before dark and headed back to camp. Several others came in and confessed to hearing the sound as well. It wasn't a prank because you'd need HUGE subwoofers to produce such a sound and we don't have electricity other than generators. I still think of that from time to time while I'm sitting in the stand. Lol!


 Several years back, my brother and I were hunting the Big Thicket National Preserve, and had a simular experiance. We were fairly close together, but seperated by a big thicket. About an hour before dark, something non human,nor predator, let out a low scream that caused my brother and I to pinch a white spot in our tree climber seats. We had shotguns loaded with buckshot and slugs and anything short of a dinosaur, was in trouble. Well, at that moment, I felt like a bazooka was in order. It repeated this 3 or 4 times, and thank GOD, decided not to hang around. Now you can laugh all you want and thats ok, but unless you have experianced this, you really can't appreciate what this does to your nerves(or your underwear), and I hope it never happens again.


----------



## Shaky

*The night I called in Bigfoot!*

*Bigfoot in the cemetary*
My Cousin Walter and I decided to load up our 3-wheeler's and go night hunting for varmits, coyotes, bobcats, etc&#8230; I had read a magazine article and decided I was now an expert on said activity, so we loaded up with spotlight, varmit call and our trusty .22lr rifles, snacks, sodas and about a hundred pounds of other assorted gear since we were going to be out all night long. We were dedicated and hardcore.
We told our folks we were going for a ride and we would be back later, this was normal to them as for some odd reason they never seemed to care about our well being while we were out on powered motorcycles with loaded guns while we were down at the place. Anyhow, Walter and I left the place after a dinner of brisket, sausage, potatoe salad and my Aunt Shirley's awesome chocolate sheet cake, this was about 6pm on a sultry september evening. We rode down the highway (on illegal motorcycles, with loaded guns) about 2 miles to our cutoff road. We roared down this quiet neighborhood street (neighborhood being extreme in the fact that most houses were at least a mile apart) and pulled in to the Wilson Creek Cemetary. This cemetary is ancient, barely kept up and way out in the middle of a patch of heavily wood property surrounded by farm fields, perfect grounds to find plenty of varmits.
We checked the wind and made our camp for the night and waited patiently for darkness. Patiently being described with two 12 yo males with loaded guns as shooting anything that moved till it got dark. Mice, squirrels, armadillos, etc&#8230;.all fair game to even include the soda cans we were drinking as fast as we could!
It got dark around 8:30 and we settled down for a bit and listened to the night descend. When you're in the woods at dark thirty and your 13 your imagination magnifies EVERYTHING! An armadillo rooting around sounds like a cape buffalo, a mouse can sound like a creeping tiger; an owl hooting over your head in the trees is nothing short of the harbinger of imminent death! I tentavly made my first call of the night, trying to imitate the sound of a rabbit in distress, more than likely sounding like a scared 13yo blowing a cheap plastic call! We waited&#8230;&#8230;..and waited&#8230;&#8230;..nothing. Everything had gone deathly silent as my call bounded back and forth between the trees. (Every living thing probably ran like hell!)
Walter leaned over and whispered, "Blow it louder!" I stood up and blew that little plastic call in a LOUD LONG wavering call! In my mind, it was a perfect dying rabbit, though in all honesty, I had never in my life heard one, and was going entirely on my gained expertise from the magazine. I hunkered back down and Walter whispered, "That was perfect, let's shine the light and see what's out there!" Now, you have to remember, we were in the middle of a cemetery&#8230;..at night&#8230;..a fact we hadn't thought of until we turned on the spotlight. I hit the switch and the scene in front of us was one straight out of a Stephen King novel, pet cemetery comes instantly to mind. Leaning grave markers, ill tended graves, heavily wooded with just a touch of fog drifting around&#8230;.and eyes reflecting light back at us from every direction! The hair stood up on the back of my neck, and all I heard from Walter was the sound of his rifle being taken off of safety. We tried to make sense of all the eyes, and though we could clearly see eyeballs, there was nothing of substance to support them! No **** s, no coyotes, no bobcats, just these eerie eye's glaring back at us from wherever we shined the light! I was ready to bolt! 3 wheeler be damned! I was ready to leave everything and run like hell! But we stayed, both of us too scared to move, Walter said in a husky groan, "Turn the light off!" Which I more than gladly did, I mean, I didn't want to think about all those eyes! If it was dark we wouldn't see them so therefore they wouldn't exist! Right?
The darkness settled around us, and trying to sound tough and in control, I whispered to Walter, "Should I blow the call again?" He mumbled something that sounded like "IdunnoIguesssobutIdontthinkanythingisgonnabeoutwebettergohomerightnow!" Taking that for a yes, I blew the call again&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;LOUDLY&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;as the sound echoed back to us and died down, we heard a very loud SNAP! It probably was only 30yards away; the problem was thirty yards to our front was a set of headstones that leaned at odd angles from each other leaving a dark gap in between. As we stared withy wide eyes, the moon popped out and gave an eerie glow to the cemetery in front of us. As the moonlight illuminated the scene in front of us, all we could we could see was a very large, HUGE, black form taking shape between the two headstones! As the moonlight increased the more detail we saw! I turned the spotlight on directly at the shape and all we saw were two green eyes shining back at us from about 8 foot off the ground!
I was gone. Rifle, spotlight, sodas, it didn't matter; I was on my 3wheeler and hauling butt. In my haste I had knocked Walter over and he was tangled up in spotlight cord and batteries and rifles! I didn't care, at that point I figured if I beat him to the main road I might have a chance at survival as the whatever the hell it was would be eating Walter instead of me! Walter caught up with me as I hit the highway and I can vaguely remember being glad he survived, but at the same time terrified that I now I was LAST and would be caught! Thankfully we made it back to the place and both of us survived, however neither one of us had our rifles, the spotlight or all the other assorted gear we had brought. Neither of us cared at that point, both of us convinced we had called up Bigfoot and had narrowly escaped his clutches that night. We went to bed without saying anything to anybody which was about 9:30 , and woke up glad to help our parents do chores the next morning, like dishes, mowing, sweeping the deck, anything that prevented us from the inevitable tasks of having to go back to the cemetery to retrieve our gear we had abandoned the night before.
Around noon, the parents were starting to question us, as we were still under their butts and this was way out of the norm for us. So we reluctantly jumped on our 3wheelers and S L O W L Y putted to the cemetery. We pulled up to the gate and stopped and looked cautiously around, all seemed normal except for all the STUFF strewn around a certain copse of trees in the middle of the cemetery. This was our gear which was thrown around a 50 foot circle. (Thrown around by us in our haste to get the hell out there the night before!) I whispered to Walter, "You think he's still around?" "He" being Bigfoot, neither one of us had any doubts about the previous night! Walter whispered back, "I dunno, but let's get our stuff and leave!" I agreed, but let him go first, though I was the first to leave! 
We both firmly believed we had "called" in Bigfoot in that little cemetery, and to this day I still won't do any varmint hunting at night. Later reflection (10-15 years) has led me to come to the conclusion that the dark shadow we saw that night was the shadow of a live oak tree cast in to the space between the headstones, and the eyes we saw 8 feet off the ground d were those of a raccoon perched in a Y branch of the live oak tree. All the other "eyes" we had seen were probably nothing more than spiders suspended in their webs. Doesn't matter, I still won't blow a varmint call at night!
I only know this because I went back to the cemetery and looked closer&#8230;&#8230;..when I was much older&#8230;&#8230;and during the daylight!


----------



## Sharkhunter

It was about 1980 and I was hunting in the Trinity River bottom. I had found what I thought was the perfect location for a deer stand about 2 miles walk back in the switch Cain. It was a huge private piece of land and me and dad were the only ones hunting that weekend. I had marked my trail going to the stand with orange tape. On the way in I found some of the orange tape had been pulled off. I reattached the orange tape and continued on thinking a **** or squirrel had done the damage. I got to my tree stand and climbed up into the big oak about 20 feet up. Didn't see or hear a thing that evening. I got out of the stand after dark; the woods were early quite... You could hear your heart beat it was so quite. I started walking back to my truck and knew the trail pretty well. When I got to my first marked the tape was gone! So were the next and the next! The fourth marker was still there and I stopped to look at it. At that time I heard foot steps behind me that tried to stop when I did but not quite. Ok now I'm getting a little freaked out. I turned and walked towards the sound with light and gun at ready. It walked away only as far as I walked toward it. When I walked away it would follow again. This went on all the way back to the truck but stopped just short of the creek crossing that had a cable bridge built across it. I waited in the dark on the other side of the creek for 30min with gun ready to see if what ever it was would try and cross the creak but it just went silent. I never hunted that stand again....


----------



## dknut

We've got an old cemetary on some family land in El Campo that has 5 plots, well over 2 miles away from any county road. The only headstone I can actually read says 'MOTHER 1813' and all the rest are worn down and unlegible. Well one evening after I hunt I was walking up the road, about to pass by the headstones when I saw something that looked like canlde lights. Not knowing what to expect, I approached the site slowly with gun in hand. As I got about 20-30 yards away, the lights go out and the trees are filled with footsteps. I hit my light into the plot then to the trees but see nothing. I continue back to the truck. The next moring I head to back to the scene to see if I can find any evidence of a visior. I figure I'd be able to find footprints, being that the soil around the plot was very sandy. I can't find anything. The weird thing.... I did find that the whole plot had been cleaned up, weeds were pulled, headstones brushed off and a single flower left by the 'Mother 1813' headstone. I decided to leave a note fixed to a rock in the middle of the plot, asking the visitor to stop by the house anytime we're there in hopes to hear the background of the graves. The next morning I was hunting that same area and decided to check the site again. I found the note, burnt, half way with a single drop of what appeared to be blood. Still no single foot print. I have no idea how the note could be messed with without a footprint being made as I could easily track my prints to the stone. 

I took this as a sign that this visitor didn't like me messing around that plot. I have since left it alone.


----------



## Goags

No personal stories, but here's an old vid of Corpus O/M surgeon, Bryan Gulley on a lion kill. Been posted before, so some of you have probably seen it.


----------



## dwilliams35

Sharkhunter said:


> It was about 1980 and I was hunting in the Trinity River bottom. I had found what I thought was the perfect location for a deer stand about 2 miles walk back in the switch Cain. It was a huge private piece of land and me and dad were the only ones hunting that weekend. I had marked my trail going to the stand with orange tape. On the way in I found some of the orange tape had been pulled off. I reattached the orange tape and continued on thinking a **** or squirrel had done the damage. I got to my tree stand and climbed up into the big oak about 20 feet up. Didn't see or hear a thing that evening. I got out of the stand after dark; the woods were early quite... You could hear your heart beat it was so quite. I started walking back to my truck and knew the trail pretty well. When I got to my first marked the tape was gone! So were the next and the next! The fourth marker was still there and I stopped to look at it. At that time I heard foot steps behind me that tried to stop when I did but not quite. Ok now I'm getting a little freaked out. I turned and walked towards the sound with light and gun at ready. It walked away only as far as I walked toward it. When I walked away it would follow again. This went on all the way back to the truck but stopped just short of the creek crossing that had a cable bridge built across it. I waited in the dark on the other side of the creek for 30min with gun ready to see if what ever it was would try and cross the creak but it just went silent. I never hunted that stand again....


 Not much of a story, but might shed light on yours: I had much the same experience with a bunch of tape that I was trying to stake out a line through the woods for a fence: the tape kept disappearing, and I kept trying to put it back up, only to have it disappear again. I just passed it off to squirrels or whatever, but that winter when all the trees dumped their leaves, I look up and there's a big ball of faded orange flagging hanging out of an old birds nest..


----------



## pccurr

Here is my scarriest, I actually thought I was a goner. My buddy, a couple of girlfriends and myself were hog hunting one night with dogs. We are riding the roads in the truck waiting for the dogs to jump a hog and bay it when they jump and take off headed north out of hearing. I tell Adrian I think we just jumped a deer lets go catch the dogs. We haul butt in the truck up the road stopping to listen for the dogs from time to time and finally we catch up and they are bayed. We get as close as we can with the truck, couple hundred yards and get out, when all of a sudden they break and run back south in the direction we had come from. We never saw them but now I am thinking it


----------



## brazman

Oh, heck no! You can't start out a story like that and not finish it!


----------



## fishingcowboy

About seven years ago me and my dad had a lease in leakey texas .. we always seen immgrants but one cold morning i crawled up nthe ladder of my tower blind no flash light and un padlocked my door when i start to open it the stand starts shaking and i can hear breathing when i get the door open i am looking at seven illegals pilled in a 4x5 box stand asleep.. then they tried to come down the ladder while i was still on it....


----------



## fishingcowboy

That same weekend i was sitting in my stand waiting on the feeders to go off, well they went off and i was watching one turned to look at the other one and i seen a form disappear in the woods then i looked through the binoculars and seen all the corn was gone at that feeder so i looked at the other one and noticed all the corn was gone. then i heard my feeder behind me go off again looked back and it was illegals. also one time i was sitting on the stand for the afternoon hunt when i seen a deer by the feeder so i shot it when i did my feeder lid goes flying off and a illegal jumps out of my feeder barrel screaming and running..


----------



## oOslikOo

^^^ wow.....


----------



## prarie dog

Had a quick fast one yesterday when my 13YO let off a 20 gauge about 2 inches from my left ear. Everybody that takes their kids hunting and fishing goes through this sort of stuff, jig heads to the head, etc.. I'm praying to survive. HEEEELP!!!


----------



## sotol buster

A few years ago near the Devils river. I had a 4x7 deer stand on one section of scaffold. The entrance was a trap door on the bottom. EVERY time a went there I would stand clear and push up the door with a sotol stick or my gun. Three years, nuthin... Next year I give the stand to another guy. One morning he comes back to camp ****** off and cussin at and about me. It seems he did not take the neccessary precautions and just stuck his big ole head up there in the dark. Eye to eye with an Angora ram skull inches from his face in the dark with just a flahlight while holding your gun ,while on a ladder was probbably an oh crape moment for sure. For some reson he thought I did it. HE wass right.....


----------



## pccurr

Read post #57 this is ending not sure what happened to original, Sorry.
We never saw the dogs or what they had bayed when they broke and ran back south but we are thinking its got to be a really big boar hog because these are some rough dogs that like to get mouthy. This time when we catch up to the dogs we are almost where we first jumped, about a mile back down the road as a crow flies more like 3 by truck. The dogs are bayed again in the thickest briar patch you have ever layed eyes on. This briar patch is so thick we wear carhart coveralls and just back up into it as far as you can go and lay down so the next person can step over you and do the same thing. Luckily for us the dogs are bayed close to the road this time, we think. We stop down the road 30 or so yards trying not to bust up the bay. Since we are thinking its a really big boar, I am guessing 400 plus for the dogs to not have caught already, I tell the girls to stay in the truck we don't want anyone to get hurt if the hog breaks again. I get out and start up the road while my buddy is looking for his lite. All of a sudden I hear the dogs break and coming toward the road ahead of me. The girls in the truck are shining a spotlight on me and the road and I am shining my headlight where I think the hog and dogs are coming out 20 yards in front of me when all of a sudden a freaking mountain lion hits the road and turns in my direction running. I turn toward the truck to run, my feet are moving anyway, the **** thing runs right past me truck and all with dogs right behind it. It happened so fast I there was no way I could have gotten out of the way. Good thing all that cat wanted was away form the dogs and didn't have time to stop and eat me. Well after I cleaned out my shorts we loaded up in the truck and head home, the dogs can keep that thing if they catch it, we are through hunting for the night. Next day we told a few friends what happened and they didn't believe us until we go back for the dogs and see the tracks. We locate the dogs with the tracking unit and pick them up, I think they were happy to see us, I sure was happy to see them with out thier new kitty cat friend around. Now that I can think back about that night we should have know something was up because we never heard a sound out of that mountain lion. If we had bayed a big hog as pressumed we would have heard him growl or squeal. Oh well just be careful what you try to catch in the dark, you may not really want to catch it.


----------



## KIKO

I have walked up to several poisonous snakes but there has been two that made me shiver. I was stalking javelinas and one of the ranch mutts had followed us. He was good at finding them. The dog would not bark when he found them so we would let him come along. He would just pick up his nose, wag his tail and head towards them. That day we were walking thru the brush when the dog froze in front of me and his nose was pointing at me feet just like a pointer would on a covey. I told him to move and he would not let me walk thru the cattle trail. I looked down and there was a big rattler between my feet. The snake did not rattle at all. I let the .22 marlin rifle tear up its head.

A very similar incident was at the Brazos River in Sugar Land while night fishing for catfish about 4 years back. The water was very high and we were fishing standing on the levy over grass. As I looked down towards my tackle box saw something moving between my feet. Switched my head lamp form red light to beam on her to take a closer look and I was stepping on a coral snake about 20" long. I had the head under one foot and the tail with the other. I was with a friend and he took a fishing rod handle placed it in the middle of the snake and a knife and cut both ends of the snake. 

I hope the third close encounter never comes.


----------



## BigBuck

*Moments*

Several come to mind, one of my Wife's and one of mine:

My wife is the most serious minded, level headed person you would ever want to meet. I picked her up after dark at her stand one evening and she was so scared she was shaking. She said just after dark three lights came over the hill if front of her, low on the horizon, but above the top of the hill. They would line up horizontally, then vertically. They would come together and become one larger red light, vibrate, then seperate. This went on for about 2 or 3 minutes, just before the lights of my truck came over the hill they went straight up and dissapeared in the sky. Never made a sound. Neither she nor I know what it was, but I do know she saw it. Kinda freaked me out too.

I had acquired a 300 acre pasture in Dimmit Co. to hunt. It was on an MLDP ranch, and this was October. We both killed does that morning on the big ranch and we went over to the 300 to set up some stands. I placed a tripod and noticed it was missing the safety pin on the front (climbing) leg. I thought "I'll just go up easy and see what I can see from here". Well, of course I got up just fine, but as I started down the leg slid out of the stand and I was headed the 12' to the ground with the stand on top of me. I landed in the road on my back, knocking the wind out of me. As I fell, I pushed the stand to the side so it would not land on me. Almost missed me. The stand landed on my left leg. My wife had wandered down the sendero looking for arrowheads. I lay there taking inventory and finally decided I was at least alive. I rolled over onto my stomach to try to stand. When I got to my hands and knees, my wife made it back. She tried to help me to my feet. When I did, I knew something was really not right. I thought maybe my left leg was broken, as I could not put any weight on it, and it was bleeding pretty good into my boot. I felt pressure around my middle, I thought maybe I had ruptured my spleen. It was 9 miles to camp, we were in a jeep with a stick shift, and my wife cannot drive a standard. We called camp for someone to bring a vehicle. My wife drove me into Carrizzo Springs hospital (23 miles). They eventually called for a helicopter transfer and they took me to Brook Army Medical Center in SA. I had broken my hip, seperated my pelvis and knocked a bunch of bark off of my leg. I spent 3 months on my back in the living room on a hospital bed, as all our bedrooms were upstairs. Still killed 4 deer that year, LOL.
BB


----------



## SpeckSlayer

We hunt in Freer. One morning I climbed up a 12ft ladder into my blind opened the latch and two mexicans were sleepin in there. I almost fell off the **** ladder. I dont know who was more scared though me or them. thier eyes were big as golfballs. after almost messin my pants I said vamanos amigos and climbed back down. They pretty much slid down the ladder and booked it straight into the brush in 5 seconds flat. I am definitly lucky they were not armed...could have been a real bad deal to say the least. I always carry my judge to the blind w me but always in my back pack. You better believe I got that cannon in hand when i climb in the blind for the a.m. hunt now a days and give a quiet knock. That blind was small too with just enough room for a chair and my gear. I dont know how they decided who got to sleep in the chair but couldnt have been a good nights sleep. Its a good story now but it was definitly a sticky situation I dont wanna be in again. We see illegals quite a bit down there. Wouldnt really mind it but man they litter up the place. Not uncommon to find an empty sardine can with some hot sauce packets in the blinds. 

Another time we were huntin doves around a tank at the lease and saw a group comin our way. They werent quite sure what to do we said Agua Amigos? gave them a few gatorades and before you knew it they were runnin pickin up our birds and smokin our cigg butts. Had to tell em to vamanos. It must be a hard life that I cant even imagine over there to decide to walk and sleep in that sotx brush though. God bless America!


----------



## oOslikOo

No more??????


----------



## aceshooter01

i remember when i was 12 or 13, hunting in central texas with my grandpa and uncle. we set up a few tree stands and ground blinds the day before and that night, we cooked up some grub and ate then went to bed. about 11 that night we could hear coyotes a long way away from our camp house. just to let you know, our camp house was made from 2x4 framing and sheet metal for sides along with only a screen door for the front door. needless to say, a few hours later, they coyotes were in camp with us trying to come in the camp house. needless to say, my uncle and grandpa grabbed the shotguns and let them have it. land owner and game warden came by in the morning saying they heard a lot of shooting from our area, we told them the story and showed the coyotes we had shot and they asked if we were ok and then left.


----------



## txsnyper

We have a place in Uvalde, my Dad has built a really nice house out there and due to the illegals he went the extra mile and put up reinforced steel shutters on all the windows. The steel shutters are closed when we leave for the weekend to keep the unwanted out. However this particular weekend my Dad and a few other guys went (i went up the following night) they had gotten in late and didn't bother to open the shutters for the weekend. They all get settled in and go to bed, when at around 3 in the morning the guys sleeping in the guest room are woke up to someone banging on the shutter from outside. The fellas in the house yelled at whom ever was doing this but got no response just more banging. Obviously everyone in the house was armed, but didn't want to go outside to check things out. Who knows what or who or how many were out there, plus who really wants to shoot another person. They all stayed inside with loaded guns close (by close I mean in hand) and after a short time the banging stopped and whomever or whatever it was simply went away. We still feel pretty sure it was illegals that may have gotten drunk either that or they were flat out loco. We have had things stolen out of our trucks at night while were sleeping, so we didn't start thinking bigfoot or anything. I guarantee you that my .45 is loaded to the gill and right next to me when I'm there. However now that the new border patrol check point is so close to our place now (we can see it from our house) things have calmed down a lil. We still have problems with them breaking in when we are not there though.


Something that did happen directly to me:
Dad and I were riding around, and of course when you are with you Dad then you are always the gate bee-oach. So I open the jeep door step my right foot out and pull my left foot out of the jeep and just before it hit the ground I quickly put it back in the jeep along with the right foot and as my feet were entering the jeep with one motion I pulled my .45 hung over the jeep fired, the fell back in the seat. Dad calmly looked over at me and say "snake", while trying to catch my breath I say "rattle". He again calmly replies "did you get'em", I still couldn't breath so I shook my head yes. So he calmly backs the jeep up and says "well, get the gate".


----------



## troutslayer

I think I have told this story on here before....

I was about 16-17 yrs old.....my mother and here boyfriend had a place to hunt in Dew Texas.....a few miles south of Fairfield.....well one of the spots that I like to hunt was a field of rye grass...probably 30 acres or so.....surrounded by woods on one side and a creek on the other.....well I usually parked the truck in the bottom of the creek and walk across the field to the corner and climb up a big old oak tree that has a platform to sit on up about 20' from the ground.....normal day for hunting deer...matter of fact thinking back on it ...it was perfect...so I have a procedure for getting the weapon up in the tree with me...mod700 30.06.....unbolt it and remove shell from chamber....tie rope onto gun and hoist up when I get into position...reverse steps to get down.....so all is well in the tree.....As the day started to fade away...best time to me to be in the stand....I hear some walking around in the leaves in the woods behind me....hard to walk in these woods w/out makin noise....so Im listening and listening....every now and then you could hear something moving around.....about 30 min before dark...I see two does step out of the woods into the rye grass patch....so my heart rates is going....We were not allowed to shoot does(dont know why) but we could not....these two does were extremely nervous about something....they kept watching the woods from where they came./..And I kept hearing something moving around back in the woods....So Im thinking BUCK....At that time listening to the elders around the campfire I picked up from someone that does would get nervous around bucks.......found out later in life that thats not exactly true....any how....Im still hearing sounds of something walking in the leaves and watching the does act real nervous....im hoping this buck will step out and give me a shot......about 5 -10 minutes before time to get down.....is when it happened.....The loudest scream I have ever in my life to this day occurs about 20-30 yrds behind me....the hair on my neck is standing on end....then it sounded like a fight right under my tree....the does scatter in all kinds of directions....then the woods go quite....not a leaf moving not a criket chirping...no sound but my heart racing in my chest....im literlly frozen in this tree....The sound that was made was somewhere between a cat and a woman....i am freaked the %^&* out....not knowing what to do or where to go...im think bigfoot..... dinosaur.....I have no clue what this is......so I decided that I was not going to stay in this tree all night....so down I go.......remember earlier I discribed the way to get the gun down safely????....yea right...I dont think so....So I climb down out of the tree with 06 pointing to the woods the whole way down.....when I get to the ground I backed the whole way across that feild to the truck.......
Get back to camp to tell my story and was informed at that time that it was probably a big cat......Ive never to this day been so scared,,,,

TS


----------



## pulpfishin

4 years ago I was hunting a 12 foot tri-pod just off the Pease River in Foard County.
It was the perfect no moon weekend, and pitch black once the sun set.
I let several nice bucks walk, waiting on a GRANDE 12 point in the high 170 class that I had seen several times earlier in the season.
The sun had set, and I had just stuffed my binocs in my backpack and unloaded my rifle when I heard the rustling and growling at the foot of the tri-pod.
I pulled out my flashlight and staring up at me was a huge coyote, foaming at the mouth and ****** off!
I can only assume it heard me packing up, and got focused in on me.
I got a round back in my rifle, but it didn't stay still long enough for me to get a shot at it.
It just kept walking all around me, growling and yelping occasionally for over 20 minutes, but I couldn't get a shot at it.
I waited roughly 45 minutes from the time I last heard it and was pretty confident it had wandered off.
Having no cell phone signal, I convinced myself the coast was clear and began to climb down and start the 1000 yard walk back to my truck.

Yeah, "it" was puckered pretty tight by the time my feet hit the dirt.

I wasn't 20 yards from my stand when I saw the headlights coming down the two track and decided I would simply wait in the stand for my buddies who had come looking for me.

As I was turning around on the platform to put my butt back in the seat, I heard that little [email protected]!&*%d growling at me from below again!

My buddies drove up within 50 feet of the blind and saw my dilemma.
My best friend solved the problem with a shot from his .270.
I always pack my Walther P22 with the laser sight now!


----------



## Operationduckhunt

First I have to say I have spent the last two hours reading this at work. I cant get enough. I thought I would add my 2cents. I have one that happened at a ranch in Freer. (let me start this off by saying we were not drinking this night)

A buddy of mine were near Freer Tx filling feeders and doing work for the ranch owner. We were staying in a small cabin with one room with two twin beds and a night stand in between (right below the window). We were both getting ready to hit the sack when we heard a very loud thump on the roof and then footsteps walking. We went to the window with our flashlights to look out of the window. We were about 4 feet from the window when the nightstand flew about two feet from the wall on its own. We then heard some more footsteps and then they were gone. To this day we have no idea what the footsteps were, or how the heck the night stand abruptly flew from the edge of the wall. There is no way to get on the roof of the cabin, no trees close or anything to climb up on. To this day my friend will call me to confirm the story to friends that do not believe us. Needless to say we did not sleep that night and kept the guns close. I get the chills even as I type this out.


----------



## Big John

*Burning Boat*

It was December 22, 1982, myself (I was 13), my uncle John(18), and his friend Randy(17) left out of Chinquapin for a morning duck hunt. Halfway across the east matagorda bay the boat ran out of gas. The time was roughly 4:30 am, so it was still slap dark and we were somewhere between bird island and the oyster farms; pretty much in the middle.

Luckily (actually unluckily) we had a 5 gallon gas can full of gas. The boat we were in was one of those older style bass boats with three seats all in a single file. Also back then everyone who had a boat was still using the old orange metal 5 gallon gas cans. As Randy started putting gas in the tank, it ignited (metal to metal and static charge is our guess). I was half asleep and was awakened by the sound of someone jumping overboard (it was Randy). I looked in front of me and saw my uncle jumping out of the boat. I looked behind me at a wall of flames as fire had immediately started to engulf the entire boat. So I jumped (dove) overboard. At this point, I'm in water well over my head, and my waders have completely filled up with water. I had to literally let my waders take me under and push myself off the bottom to come up for more air. This went on for just a few minutes all the while the boat is completely engulfed in flames. John finally made it to me and by the grace of God, he could barely touch bottom. He and Randy helped me get my waders off. At this point our only plan was to get as far away from the boat as possible. John piggy backed me, and held on to his friend as he walked from the middle of matagorda bay to the south shoreline.

Once we reached the shoreline, the mosquito's were so bad, we had to walk at a minimum of 50 yards off the bank just to avoid them. A friend of my dad's and my younger brother were hunting in another location down the shoreline some 4-6 miles away. We walked all the way to them and told them the story. A couple weeks later the boat washed up on bird island. It had burned all the way down to the water level and sunk. Melted decoy weights covered the floor.

The funny part of the story is I didn't realize that morning that I had accidentally grabbed my brother shotgun when we left all the while mine was still in the boat. Needless to say, both me and my brother lost our guns. Dad made everything ok when he walked in our room on Christmas Eve, after all the other presents were unwrapped, and said we got ya'll one more....It was brand new Remington 870 Wingmasters.

-John Lloyd


----------



## troutslayer

cool ending John


----------



## BrianJ28

*More???*

Let's hear some more, fellas! I'd hate to see this one die.


----------



## limbratgod333

I was hunting ona lease we had in Elkhart Tx about 10 yrs ago. I was sitting in a box blind that was nailed to a big red oak tree about 5:30 in the morning waiting on day lite to come.I started hearing scratching on the tin roof of the blind, it was dead quite except for the scratching that was going on right above my head. I was toatlly freaked out, it was still pitch black outside,all of a sudden a #$%^*&* cat squirel jumps in the blind window and starts running around the bling and under the chair. I know it's not a mountain lion or but it scared the hocky pucks out of me.


----------



## Troutfisch

One evening I was deer hunting and had some hogs come out just before dark. I quickly took one around 50 lbs and proceeded to step out of the stand to retrieve it. Immediately upon exiting the box blind, I stepped onto a snake and had him strike at me several times. It was already late and given that I was in East Texas I assumed the worst and thought it was a cottonmouth. I grabbed the nearest large stick and proceeded to beat the snake to death as it was still highly aggressive.

Upon closer inspection it turned out to be a water snake, and because I had my knee boats on he didn't make contact with any of his bites. I usually don't go out of my way to harm snakes, in fact I usually save them from others, but this one was just asking for it!


----------



## twang56

*sitting still*

About 10 years ago in west texas i climbed in my box ground blind for a morning of bowhunting. I walked in without a light and to not draw attention from any deer close. Getting setup i dropped my release and had to feel around on the dirt floor and found it and put it on. I stepped up from chair and opened the windows to see the feeder and sat back to wait for daylight. It got warm in the wooden box so i took off my coat and dropped it on the dirt floor. I did not see the buck i was after so i stepped up and closed the windows after the last deer had left. I then opened the door and headed for the truck. About 40 yards away i remembered by coat so I returned to the box, opened the door and reached in and picked up my coat. I was scared stiff when there under my coat was a 4.5 foot RATTLER coiled up sleeping. I always use a light now.


----------



## mchildress

Years ago I hunted in a bottom in east Texas. I had walked in one morning about 30 minutes before light. I hunted until about 9:30 and had not seen a thing. I started my walk back and not 75 yards from the stand in the woods I see a cat track wider than my foot print. The track is in my boot track over lapping the sides in the mud going the same directing I had been going walking in.I put the palm of my hand down over the track and it was larger than my palm. Several of the guys hunting on our lease and the neighbors had seen a large cat but didn't get a shot and a couple said they were scared to shoot it. As far as I know the cat was never killed.

I know a few of the old timers in the area who told me I was crazy hunting back in there. They had hunted the area growing up but said they stayed out of that bottom and made sure they were no where around it when it got dark.They had heard stories growing up there were animals in that bottom people have not seen before. I hunted that bottom for better than 20yrs and took some good deer,hogs and ducks out of there. 

I had wed and thur off for years and was in there bow hunting. Our rancher would not run cattle in this bottom because it was too swampy. I was in there hunting one morning and had noticed the neighbors cattle were loose. I had set up in a ground blind that was brushed in on an wood line. About 8am I hear dogs barking and had a doe and fawn blow by me wide open not 20 ft from where I am set up. A few minutes pass and I hear leather on leather squeaking from a horse saddle and see a black cowboy come out of the woods on a horse not 50 ft away. I holler at him as I start out of the brush decked in camo and face paint.Not quite a gilly suit but close. All I remember seeing is the white of his eyes getting as big as pie pans and him kicking his horse and screaming as they ran out of sight. Heard another horse and rider coming to the screaming and it was the rancher next door. I told him I think I just scarred the poo out his help and he agreed with a smile saying it is hard to get help to come in these bottoms. He apologized for messing up my hunt saying he didn't expect anyone in there during the week. I told not a problem and told him where I had seen his cows earlier.


----------



## Drundel

dknut said:


> We've got an old cemetary on some family land in El Campo that has 5 plots, well over 2 miles away from any county road. The only headstone I can actually read says 'MOTHER 1813' and all the rest are worn down and unlegible.


You need to be careful with this one. IF (a big if) its a grave from an old slave area and it gets reported to the right people, good chances you'll loose the land.

We used to hunt an area known to be an old slave living quarters and there is a small set of tombstones by a set of trees. You can read some of the names and we were always told never to tell anyone about it due to the trouble it would cause if the wrong people found out it.


----------



## Drundel

One was during a hunt in Canada with my brother in 2007. It was the morning of our last hunt and it was going pretty good. After one volley the dog went out to get some birds and a shot went off just after the dog ran past the layout blinds; which was long after we stopped shooting and the guide was already up with the dog. We all looked to see what happened and no-one had their guns up and it was then we could see smoke coming from my brothers barrel and his gun was 2' behind the blind. It was then we realized that the dog has stepped on my brothers gun, depressed the safety and pulled the trigger with its paw/nails. You could see the muddy paw print on the trigger area. It was a very tense few seconds when we looked the dog over to make sure she was ok. From then on out we are very careful when hunting with dogs to make sure the guns safe.

#2 was my gf's first time to go out hunting with me. We got to our spot after opening day mistakes, no plugs and no grab bar for the go-devil. It wasn't long after that we had some birds work us out front, but on the last pass you could tell they weren't coming in so we shot. I crippled one and started a foot race in thick mud. I made it as far as I could and took a shot to put her down before she made it to the grass. First bird, gadwall hen. A little while more we had two mottleds work us and when one split off towards me I brought it down. I was still pretty winded from earlier so my brother went to get it for me. As he got close I heard him yell/scream like I had only heard one other time, it was when he stepped on a six foot rattle snake, so I knew at once he stepped on a gator. He guessed it was close to eight foot, but he did get my bird.


----------



## oOslikOo

No more????


----------



## BigBuck

*Another*

OK, I'll post another. 
My oldest daughter was 16 and hunting with my wife, my youngest was 11 and hunting with me. At dark my youngest and I went to pick up wife and daughter. I am driving, my 11 yo beside me. My wife gets in, and then my daughter gets in, puts the barrel on the floor board and shuts the door. I notice the bolt is closed and asked her if she had cleared the weapon. She admits she didn't and reaches for the bolt. I tell her to get out to do that. This is a 1975 model 700 Rem, you have to take the safety off to open the bolt. She steps out, rolls the bolt and the 6 MM goes off. She still had the end of the barrel in the truck (it was pointed up, thank God). The muzzle flash and noise was deafening. I bailed out of the truck, not knowing who was dead or wounded. All three girls are screaming, I am screaming "is everyone alright?!!!" Finally everyone calmed down enough to take stock and see what happened. Neat little hole in the roof of the F150. If she would have had that gun pointed at us, she probably would have killed all three in the front seat. She learned a valuable lesson, turn your back and make sure where that gun is pointed. That 700 had done that before (gone off when taken off safety) and wound up doing it a third time before I replaced the trigger. I was fairly certain my daughter had her finger on the trigger this time (she swore she did not) or I would have replaced it sooner. ADed 3 times in 28 years, no other ADs with any weapons, time for a change.
BB


----------



## Bird_Dog

#1 - 12 years old sitting in a stand in East Texas. Turn and look to my left and there are two guys pointing guns at me from 50 yards. Scared the ***** out of me. When they saw me they just ran ( Poachers )

#2 - 8 Years old sitting in a stand by myself to have 10 illegals walk within 10 yards of the stand. Probably the most scared i have ever been.


#3 - About five years ago in Eagle Pass I was cleaning up the outdoor kitchen and heard a noise in the cabinet under the sink. I figured it was a rat but opened the door to find a 15 or 16 year old Mexican Boy laying under there!!!! He was in pretty bad shape and need medical attention so we called the BP to come get him


----------



## troutslayer

Bigbuck....I used to own a mod 700 that did that with me......came driving up in a three wheeler and my mother and her boyfriend walked up to the wheeler and asked what I had seen....im tellin them the story about what I had seen which was really nothing as I got my rifle off the rack and proceeded to empty it......well you had to take the safety off to open the bolt and when I did it went off....scared the chit out of everyone.......that gun never came home again......sold it before I made it home to a friends friend.....who knew exactly what happened.....never owned another mod 700 since

TS


----------



## BigBuck

I have owned or own 12 Model 700s, some as old as that BDL in 6mm. Never had a problem with any others. Every time it ADed, it was with an inexperienced hunter, so the first couple of times I wrote it off as operator error. Also only happened 3 times in 32 years, and I could never make it misfire. Got it fixed right, replaced the trigger. But I hear you.
BB


----------



## Camarowithbass

Well one January about 3 years ago me and 2 others were hunting does for extended season.

Well we hunted and when night fall came I decided to sleep in the open 16' trailer. The other guy that came slept about 6 feet away. Its about 3 am when I feel something get on the edge of the trailer.

By this I mean I felt the trailer slightly rise and slightly move, what ever got on was at least 200 lbs to make the trailer move.

Well I was facing away from that end, at this point I am pretty scared.

As what ever it was just kind of stepped onto the trailer made a foot step or two.

At this point I very slowly reach my hand out of my sleeping bag and reach for my 18" shotgun which was a few inches away. Just in case

Well whatever landed or got on the trailer never really made any other noise. I was too frightened to stick my head out so i never saw was it was. Well I just forced my self to go back to sleep so I did.

In the AM after our early morning hunt I asked the other guy if he heard anything unusual. He pretty much told me the same thing that he was having trouble sleeping and around 3 he heard and felt the same thing.

Like me he was facing away from the edge of the trailer and never turned around.

To this day im still stumped as to what it could of been.


----------



## mlp1024

Great stories everyone.

Last season I was in a pop up bow blind hunting hogs. I had set up some hog extrus in some brush about 20 yards away. Hunted about an hour or so with no luck so decided to get out and walk the roads instead because my brother had corned one that he didn't end up hunting. 

After I got out of the blind two hogs walked out and I proceded to hit one and he ran off. Shortly after that the brush behind me start making a bunch of noise and then erupted. No kidding about 30-40 hogs in various sizes came running across the road. Once they all got to the other side I heard what I can only describe as blood curdling screams from the hogs, it was as if they were fighting eachother. All I had was my bow and a colt 45 with 7+1. 

I kept thinking of that western movie line "I might not kill all of you but I'll at least take one or two with me". 

All my buddies back at camp thought I was nuts for being so scared of a bunch of hogs. Reading some of the other stories definitely makes me realize we all have every right to have some fear of them.


----------



## tinman

*Remington Model 700 recall*



BigBuck said:


> OK, I'll post another.
> My oldest daughter was 16 and hunting with my wife, my youngest was 11 and hunting with me. At dark my youngest and I went to pick up wife and daughter. I am driving, my 11 yo beside me. My wife gets in, and then my daughter gets in, puts the barrel on the floor board and shuts the door. I notice the bolt is closed and asked her if she had cleared the weapon. She admits she didn't and reaches for the bolt. I tell her to get out to do that. This is a 1975 model 700 Rem, you have to take the safety off to open the bolt. She steps out, rolls the bolt and the 6 MM goes off. She still had the end of the barrel in the truck (it was pointed up, thank God). The muzzle flash and noise was deafening. I bailed out of the truck, not knowing who was dead or wounded. All three girls are screaming, I am screaming "is everyone alright?!!!" Finally everyone calmed down enough to take stock and see what happened. Neat little hole in the roof of the F150. If she would have had that gun pointed at us, she probably would have killed all three in the front seat. She learned a valuable lesson, turn your back and make sure where that gun is pointed. That 700 had done that before (gone off when taken off safety) and wound up doing it a third time before I replaced the trigger. I was fairly certain my daughter had her finger on the trigger this time (she swore she did not) or I would have replaced it sooner. ADed 3 times in 28 years, no other ADs with any weapons, time for a change.
> BB


I had the same thing happen to my 700 in 7MM Mag in about that year model or earlier. I had loaned it to a friend to take to Colorado to go elk hunting, he was getting into the a friend's truck way up in the mountians, barrell pointed at the floor, took it off safety to unload it, it went off and shot the transmission. They were stuck up on the mountain all night and part of the next day. It also happened to me a couple of times while I was by myself and I luckley just shot up into the air.
I got a notice from Remington that they were recalling certain rifles with serial numbers between X and X because of this problem. I sent it to them, they paid the postage there and back, and the insurance, and replaced the bolt. I would contact them and ask them if your rifle qualifies for the recall.
Glad no one was hurt.

Tinman


----------



## SSST

I went as a guest to kill some does near Benevides a few years ago, so it's before daylight, my buddy drops me off at a tower blind and I proceed to crawl up, amyways I'm about to the top and I hear a little movement in the stand, get a little leary but figure it must be rat, maybe a ****, so i get to the door, unlatch it and peek in with my flashlight and am met by a pair of human eyes, holy ****, I have never fealt that feeling in my life, I just pacnicked, threw a few F bombs and got back on the ground quick. Now I could hear them talking, I'm sure they were freaking like me, I really didn't know what to do, yeah I have a gun but I really don't want to use on a human, anyways I knew my buddy was hunting the next blind so I cut a trail toward him, no phone signal, we meet up and we decide to go back there, they were gone, just a couple of water bottles and cracker wrappers. Needless to say, locks were installed on all their blinds. They actually found a dead body once, a couple of bundles of marijana, but coming face to face with 5 illegals is something I'll never forget.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Lion*

In Sanderson texas, i cut some cedar limbs and sat up against the trunk of a cedar(inside the bush) watching a feeder. Got there at dark. Heard a animal coming down the trail that came right to the edge of the cedar Tree. I was Face to Face with a Mountain lion when he stopped and looked right at me, within 3 feet of each other. I lightly said Oh Chit, this aint good. He took a Jump foward down the trail, stopped, looked back at me once, and then kept going in his low back almost hunting walk.
It could have been a Bad Day for Big Pappa, but someone was lookin out for me on that Morning.


----------



## Icetrey

Several things I could post, but heres probably the most recent one. Week before christmas me and my dad were in Bracketville on his boss's ranch. One early afternoon I was gonna drop him off early and then head to my stand to sit for a long afternoon hunt. Well my dad takes his small cooler and some other stuff so I climbed on up the ladder of the 15ft or so box stand, and as I open the door theres something on the back side of it laying down, something small and furry. I told him dad theres something in here, and he basically just blew me off. I climbed a little higher to get a better look, and he jumped at me and hissed, scared the chit out of me, I jumped completely off of the ladder from 15ft up. After about 20min of shaking the stand to make him get up and out, we finally got him to jump up onto the window seal and after another 10 or 15 min of shaking and throwing pieces of wood and branches he finally jumped off and go into the big oak tree beside the stand and just watched him for about an hour while he was in the stand


----------



## BigBuck

*Ringtails*

Ringtails are great animals. If you have ringtails, you absolutely will not have mice. We had a stand that had a shelf near the top of the stand, a ringtail took up residence in the stand. You could hunt all morning or afternoon and the ringtail would just look down at you from the corner of the shelf. I never shot with him in there to see what he would do, but he was very docile. The will growl and hiss, and they do have teeth! 
BB


----------



## Icetrey

BigBuck said:


> Ringtails are great animals. If you have ringtails, you absolutely will not have mice. We had a stand that had a shelf near the top of the stand, a ringtail took up residence in the stand. You could hunt all morning or afternoon and the ringtail would just look down at you from the corner of the shelf. I never shot with him in there to see what he would do, but he was very docile. The will growl and hiss, and they do have teeth!
> BB


I had never had an encounter or even seen one before we got there that week. Seen a couple running in the road earlier in the day. I just wanted him to get up and out of there, a window had been left open and nobody was in there for a week or so, so I think he just wanted a warm place and the box looked nice. Cold front came in a day or so before. Really pretty animal, just stubborn. Haha


----------



## redfishman26

I was bow hunting south of Ozona towards Pandale in the late 80's when the rancher took me to a blind in the middle of no where and told me that he would pick me up after dark. After the hunt I walked to a wire gap in a fence line and sat down with my back against one of the post. It was a dark night. The jeep trail ran east and west along the fence and I had my bow and a mini-mag flashlight. Thats it! No gun. 
At some point I heard something walking down the Jeep trail and the prankster in me wanted to have to have some fun with what I thought was a deer. There was a Yucca bush between me and this critter so I stood up as quietly as I could and pulled my mini-mag flashlight as it was very close to me by this time. It must of heard me as it stopped walking so I turned the light on looking for the eyes of a deer. When you turn on this light it puts out a wide soft light perfect for picking up eyes. However, I saw nothing in front of me. Bewildered as I knew something was there it dawned on me that there was a pair of eyes about 20 feet away. The problem was that it stood as tall as me. You cannot imagine the feeling I had at this point. I had no idea what I was looking at and at this point was wishing I was some were else. The eyes were close together like a human and the shape was dark. I decided at this point that this standoff had to come to and end. I shouted at it and lost the eyes. It ran down the fence line on all fours and at about 30 yards climbed over the fence and began to circle me. It was time to get out of Dodge. I grabbed my bow and headed down the road and promptly walked into a covey of quail which was the Cou de Gras. 
I talked to a trapper later who told me it was probably a Black bear traveling the country. Whatever it was Bear or illegal I will never forget it.


----------



## CAPSIZED

Last year I had one of these screaming behind me in the woods. It made my hair stand up. lol


----------



## rebelangler

*my scariest moment*

This happened this weekend..2.5 inches of rain at our lease in 12 hours isnt fun....
sorry for the long post and if you already read it in my dads rain post its the same so ill save you some time.

Well the wife and I decided we wanted a quiet weekend at the lease.. we head out Friday and drop the kiddos of at nonnies work at 5p.m and west bound we go.
make it to camp around 11:30 and get things cranked up (power, water) then get the lease vehicles gassed and operational(secret disconnects)
run go bait the infamous hog trap and back to camp ready to go to bed around 1a.m
Woke up at 7:10 am angry with myself for missing the morning hunt. oh well no biggie we are the only ones around so we go check on the pop up blinds put up opening weekend to see if the animals had tore them up while we were gone..
go the long way around and check on everything and come up to my stand around 8 and as you would know it the cull 6 point I want is standing under the feeder with 2 does and a nice young 8 point..we wait and move in after they leave to check blinds and pull game cam cards.
head back to camp and relax in wait for the afternoon hunt.
2p.m comes and it sounds like thunder in the distance and as I'm talking to dad (mywifeshusband) he says "I would be in the stand now" ok cool..I'm gone..
Get in the stand and around 2:30 the hurricane force winds and torrential downpour starts..the wife texts me as she went to her blind and I can tell she is getting uneasy with the weather..I text back saying I'm headed to the truck. after getting to the truck (soaked to the bone) I start thinking about the roads ahead of me..so I start heading to camp. I head down the hill to the creek bed and then down the creek bed to the trail back to camp. top the hill and make the turn and WOW!!! lake Rocksprings...***! This can't be good. can't see any trails, tracks nothing. Barely can see anything since it's raining so hard. oh well I have a basic area I need to stay in just need to watch out for the big hog wallow near the trail over by the split off.. 
Get on my way and get past the wallow and back on the main trail only thing left is the big ruts near the hog trap on the main road. get through that and the bronco died...restart and the wife has texted saying she is stuck at the creek bed on her way back to camp..start going again and half way back to camp from this point the bronco dies again...
This time it won't restart so I get out grab the rifle and wade back to camp in river rushing waters. grab my truck keys and I'm off to help the wife. get to the creek bed and she's standing there taking pictures. I look and test the waters with my truck since it is a lifted 4X4 with mud tires. I make it across and then back up and she follows. the water was over my 35 inch tires. now this water wasn't there 30 min prior when she went to the stand.
go back to get the bronco and it fires right up and we go back to camp to get dried off and relax. 10 min later the rain starts again and this time it brings golf ball sized hail with it..while watching the ice hit the ground I looked out and notice the creek bed next to camp looks like something out of a white water rafting movie. 3 hours prior we were in the same creek bed looking for cool rocks and it was dry as a bone.
By this time the wife is starting to get worried which is it getting me worried as I have never experienced something like this (flash flood? what's that?)
plus usually hail is signs of tornadoes..where could I go? no protection from this kind of situation. I'm in a 30 ft camper.. am I going to OZ?
well after numerous calls to mom for weather updates since the phones internet wasn't cooperating the rain slacks and the wife wants to leave then so we pack up and as I am putting the last bags in the truck all hell breaks loose again minus the ice balls. so I go inside and dry off and tell her its dark I'm not leaving till I can see our situation a little better as the creek beds are high and the roads are bad.
8:30p.m and I'm headed to bed. nothing to do so later I'm getting some shut-eye. after hearing her say she won't be able to sleep 100 times she is sawing logs. 
6 am and the alarm clock goes off and after being woke up many many times through the night with the weather I get up and check the situation. yup it's still raining but not hard and the last hard rain was at 4 am well babe get up let's get loaded and get out of here..she's up like a kid on Christmas..truck loaded, dogs loaded, wife loaded, camp shutdown call mom.. "don't here from us in 3 hours we got issues".. not like there is much they can do being 6 hours away right... oh well we head out and get to the first creek bed..no problem..1st gate clear..2nd creek bed not to bad but 4 high works well. needed it just to drive on the slick muddy roads.. few more creek beds and no issues. then we come to the river (Creek bed that looked like one) I get out and look then walked out to the middle and it's up to my knee. no problem but its moving pretty fast so 4 low and here we go.........few more gates and few more creek beds and wow this sucks and is fun all at the same time. I think it's because the wife is hyperventilating in the passenger seat. clear the bump gate and we are home free..OOPS!! anyways mom warns me about a spot just past the house on 450. totally slipped my mind until we round the curve and we see it..raging river about 30 yards wide..4 low here we go.....get across and snap a few more pictures then off we go. reach one more creek bed and a uphill ride directly after it.. 4 low again and next thing you know we are at 377..stop make a call to mom and let them know where we were and to let the dogs out since they have been trapped inside since the evening before. 
get on the way and hit s few sprinkles here and there on the way home till just west of san Antonio and we hit rain almost all the way back to Houston.. fun drive though. saw a lot of animals on 377 and 41 that we don't usually get to see mainly the zebra's and Oryx.
anyways sorry for the long post but hey at least you didn't have to be there..


----------



## oOslikOo

Anything new with this past season?????


----------



## quackiller

*A lot in a fairly short time...*

Well a few weeks ago i was calling predators with the gf and her little brother and as they leave to get the truck i am packing up and hear this god awful gnashing of teeth and growling sounds...i think it was all imagination.

Last late dove season had a great hunt on a sandbar in the river...went to the island with small loads of gear and people in this small johnboat but this time we decided to go 3 and a ton of gear (i honestly don't know why we just werent thinking). There is a bad *** riffle right at the upriver edge of the island we hunted and i'm not thinking anything of it as we ease into it with a 350 lb bear of a dude on the front seat. Just easing into the fastest deepest part of the river just past the shallow riffle where it makes a swirling vortex of doom (at least thats what we call it now). One side of the river is a cluster of old dead trees and snags that will surely catch you and then the current will push you underneath them and you're trapped. The other side is 20 yards to the island sandbar we were hunting. Water starts coming over the front of the boat as it takes a nose dive into the current pushing the boat downriver into the swirling eddying water. Richard (bear man) is running to the back of the boat and i follow...get to the last water free patch and dive head first into the water towards the clear bank 20 yards away. At this point i realize i'm wearing waders with no life jacket on thinking any moment they will fill up with water in this current and drag me to my death all the while paddling with all my might and using my poor friend Drew as a little help (hey he wasn't wearing waders). Struggling and swimming and gasping in the 30-40 degree January air in pure panic mode and finally make it to the bank. I now realize the only thing that saved me was my leap of faith as far as i could from the boat i must have entered the water at an angle that trapped air in the bottoms of my waders and i maintained that angle in the water as the air didn't all leak out and only a little water came in. We all made it to the shore alive and didn't lose too much gear (only one gun) considering all we had in the boat. Luckily we werent far from the parking lot where everyone upriver saw it happened and raced across the private land to help us.

My father was wearing his life jacket and turtled my kayak in the same vortex of doom the morning before we experienced the same thing. He made it back to shore safe. It is probably one of the scariest moments of his life while hunting as well. That ice cold water just takes the breath out of you and you are literally gasping for breath trying to get away from the snags...floation device or not.

This was a crazy weekend as the saturday morning before my friend had an accidental discharge of his remington 887 (he is fairly inexperienced and it was a new gun). I was sitting on the ground and the guy and drew were talking to me. As he took his gun off his shoulder with his sling his finger caught in the trigger guard (barrel facing down at the ground) catching the trigger firing the shotgun between my legs. The wadding and shot hit the sand not more than a 6-8" radius from my junk and thighs. Sand was thrown everywhere in my eyes/etc but thankfully i can say i'm alive today. i still hunt the river but a lot of thought is taken into what i do now and what position i might be put in. Nerve wracking weekend to say the least i always wear a life jacket if i know the water is deeper than i can stand in now, especially while wearing waders.


----------



## JohnHumbert

*Not really hunting...*

...but this was probably the scariest moment I had outdoors. My best fishing bud and I went offshore one time. The weather forecast was good, but there was a bad storm several hundred miles offshore - but it was not expected to come anywhere close to us for days.

We heading off in the morning to calm seas and spent the day fishing. Caught some here and there and were heading back at the end of the day.

When we arrived at the jetties on the way back in, an unexpected situation had developed. While the seas were calm offshore, there were large slow rollers. The surface was calm, but these rollers were 7-8 ft, but spaced several hundred yards apart - we could run 40mph without spilling our drinks. However, there was an exceptionally strong outgoing tidal rip about 7-8 knots. Where the water was rushing out the jetties at POC was meeting in incoming slow rollers, that started to group up - it produced 10-15ft standing waves on a period of maybe 2-3 seconds.

It was a malestrom of crashing waves and confused currents.

We couldn't make it back in! It was crazy. The bay was flat calm, and we sat there floating 100 yards off the rip in pretty calm seas looking at some of the worst waves I've have ever seen on the water. We sat there for almost two hours trying to figure out what to do and hoping the tide would turn and things would flatten out.

In the meantime it was starting to get dark - and it didn't seem like it would get any better for quite a while. We ran four or five miles down the beach to Pass Cavallo, thinking it might be better - but it was even worse down there - and there the waves were crashing on the shore.

We decided we had better put on our life vests, make a call to C.G. and take our chances. When we got back to the jetties, we got a piece of luck. A large 200'+ freighter was coming in through the jetties. It was getting tossed around too, but we got about 50 yards off her stern and followed her in. It was bad, we took a couple over the top of the t-top (that's 8' above the waterline), but the freighter knocked 'em down just enough to allow us to get in.

Mind you, we only had about 300 yards of bad water to cross - but that was the scariest thing I have ever had to do in the boat.

Once we crossed the bad stretch, it was already dark and the inside water was so calm that the lights from POC reflected off the water like a mirror.


----------



## Nauti 1

I've seen those waves at the POC jetties and you ain't lying!!! We just ran the boat about 10 ft from the rocks and made it in ok, but would have been a bad time to have engine trouble!


----------



## oOslikOo

Crazy stories! Glad yall made it out ok!


----------



## Neck-deep

I think I must of been in 6 grade or so when my uncle invited me to go deer hunting with him. I remember he took me down to the sendero, loaded me up with a .270, dropped me off in the blind, and said good luck. All was great for an hour or so without any action, until I looked up and saw a fistful sized hornets nest (about 1.5ft away from my face). Up to that point in my life, I remember it being the most terrifying experiance (just sitting there staring in fright as I'm thinking that they might be planning an attack!) Well, one of the hornets decided to fly off the nest and land on my arm. So if you could imagine, I'm now staring at both the nest and this darn hornet as it's walking up and down my arm checking it out. Finally the hornet flew off my arm without stinging me, and I got brave enough to shove my jacket into the hornets nest. I slid the jacket against the walls trying to tear those hornets apart. It was so terrifying! So, I was supposed to be deer hunting but couldn't concentrate since I was worrying about those hornets the whole time.

No BS here (laugh if you want too),
A couple years ago I was walking to my deer hunting grounds and stumbled upon what appeared to be a fresh sasquatch print (About a size 14 shoe size if they even exist). I remember turning pale white to the face and immediately checked out of the area with my .357 mag. It was like a mans foot print but extremely enlarged. This was out in the middle of no where by the way, a place where I'm the only hunter. 

Another time I was deer hunting on the ground and dosed off for 30 min or so. I was awakened by something crawling through the grass several feet away behind me. So I turned around and saw the largest indigo snake I had ever seen (about 10ft long). The snake kept slowly coming closer to me now about 3 ft away from my feet. Had the snake crawled any further, I was going to have to take it out with my .357 mag. I guess the snake wasn't feeling lucky and slowly slithered away.

Another time I was putting up a 16ft tripod stand by myself on the lease that I was on. It was a pain in the arse, and I almost had it all the way up until the legs slid with the dirt and gave way. The top of the stand came crashing down and grazed the side of my head. Had I been a couple milimeters closer, I probably wouldn't be here typing about it since the nearest help was miles away. I've been lucky too many times in my life but have slowed down for the most part.


----------



## Bingo baits

Strait up....like i swear on this an i have whitnesses 
Pm me if u think bs...
Last year in the texas hill country we had seen a HUGE audad ram on the top of this hill we called the hill blood peak cuz the soul was so red....

The old man there who had been on the ranch was wanting to take one(never had) and thats what te hunt was for...well we told him and he said that nothing on earth could convince him to hunt anywhere near there...
He said he went up there 15 years ago and sat behind this brushpile looking for pigs(the ranch is overrun with them) and as soon as the sun came out for hour strait heard this terrible screaming 
He disnt move all day and at about 3 the old rancher came looking for him....
He said he had seen weird things there too...wouldnt say what but they where... He said that when they bought this place the owner pointed out a few indian artifact places for arrowhead hunting there was a spot on the river...
A spot on this other river bottom he said was an old indian camp and the third
Bloody peak...
He said that two tribes had been rivals for centurys and had battled it all out on that hill...
Well the old man now for sure wouldnt go and i was kinda like ooo!
So, it came down to it and i was asked if i wanted to shoot the ram...
Yes, i was really exited, but a little wary....okay alot wary...
Ghosts, stuff like that scared the @$&-$:&-*%#*_> outta me....
Well i brought my 7mm-08(great load), my 20 gauge with 4 slugs and full out camp...i wanted to kill this lambchop
So i woke up and after some joking was dropped off alone i made a little spot near a brushpile loaded up and ranged some stuff...
Well last night i had gone out and killed a bunch of piggies and so i was tired outta my mind...
I fought it and fought it but it was still dark and i fell asleep




I awoke to the most bloodcurdling soun in my entire life. 

Where was it? Where was it?
I franticly emptied y pockets while this desperate
Screaming went on...horrible to this day i still wake up sweating
There i grabbed it, my iphone put my earphones in and hit play
Baby baby baby oh!
Baby babay babay oh!
Justin biebers sweet voice filled my ears....
Im sorry guys it was too tempting and im on a road trip...
All bs lol
But i did shoot a javilinacabra wolf pig...no lie

Hahaha 14 year old mind


----------



## Bingo baits

And i have no justin bieber on my ipod


----------



## misbhavn

Neck-deep said:


> Another time I was deer hunting on the ground and dosed off for 30 min or so. I was awakened by something crawling through the grass several feet away behind me. So I turned around and saw the largest indigo snake I had ever seen (about 10ft long). The snake kept slowly coming closer to me now about 3 ft away from my feet. Had the snake crawled any further, I was going to have to take it out with my .357 mag. I guess the snake wasn't feeling lucky and slowly slithered away.


I had a similar experience as a teenager. My dad always had a lease down in Webb County. We were told not to kill the indigos because they eat the rattlesnakes. I was up on a tripod in some brush and I notice this indigo slithering toward me. At the time it seemed like it was 20 feet long, but in reality it was probably about 10. It finally ends up at the base of the tripod and starts up one of the legs.

At this point I'm freaking out a little and decide to make a little noise to let it know I'm there. That just ticked the snake off and it started hissing at me and began coming up further. My jacket was already off because it had warmed up so much once the sun came out so I start swinging my jacket at it. That was one aggressive snake that wasn't backing down. I was very close to shooting that snake, but all I had was my rifle. It finally retreated. Needless to say, I was done hunting that morning as anything within a 1 mile radius knew I was there at that point. I don't do snakes.


----------



## CDHknives

I was 17 in a blind at my GF's place when some guy came walking up the road. He stops and raises his rifle, pointing it it my blind! It turns out to be a family friend no one knoew was on the place and he was trying to see if anyone was in 'my' blind so he could hunt it, but I was really close to sticking my rifle out and putting a warning shot right over his head.

A couple of years ago I was heading in just after midnight and approaching the Port A harbor. A large ship was moving through and we were maybe 100 yards from the harbor entrance and pretty close to shore. All the sudden I saw a massive wave....not a curling whitecap but a current driven standing wave set. It was probably 3-4' tall and maybe 6-8' peak to peak, and I was doing about 25 mph. It was too late to turn away so I jerked the wheel to try and hit a peak nose on and hammered the throttle to push through. It didn't work. The wave slammed my 21' boat into the trough and rolled a 2' wall of water over the bow. It didn't last long, but I had a solid foot of water in the bottom of the boat afterwards. It was too fast to even say oh s***! My buddy that was with me was nearly thrown out. With the current ripping and being late night that is likely the closest I've been to getting killed on the water.


----------



## Bigj

I lived up in Nacodoches for a while had a lease in Garrison it was river bottom.Had stand setup had a good look across the bottom. I always shut the door when I left had lock for it also.I like getting in stand early let things calm down it was about 5:30 in morning rode 4 wheeler out parked it looked down path door was jared open I always carry a pistol with me.I got up to blind set down my rifle pulled out 45 reached up open that door the BIGGEST flippen barn owl came out screaming needless to say had to go back home change clothes


----------



## panhandle_slim

While doing a search I happened to stumble upon this. Just spent almost three hours reading it. there are some great stories in here. Some that would definitely make me ruin a pair of pants. Sorry to bring up an old thread but i want more!!!


A couple of months ago at my gf's family ranch in Victoria I decided to go try and stalk some pigs. It was 2 am and a dark, dark quiet moonless night. I was by myself with just an AR and a flashlight, gf is sleeping away. After walkin around for about 30 min with no luck I start to hear some coyotes goin nuts. Perfect I think, I'll see how close I can get and hopefully get a shot off. I get within what felt like about 50 yards or so away from the pack, and am picking the light up and shouldering my rifle to get ready for a shot. I'm back in the woods on a trail thats maybe 15ft at its widest.

As soon as I get the rifle halfway up out of nowhere comes the loudest most vicious blood curdling scream I've ever heard. I just about **** myself. What I'm absolutely positive is a mountain lion starts ripping into a coyote, tearing it to shreds by the sound of it. The pack goes quiet and all you can hear is nashing teeeth and pitiful whimpers coming from this yote. Remember I'm back in the woods on a trail no more wide than a truck. I haul absolute *** back toward camp just to hear the ending of the fight as the cat finishes the yote. Everything returns back to normal, dead quiet and dark. I walk back up toward the porch shaken up and freaked out, accidentally stepping on my gf's 10yr old deaf weimaraner who didnt hear me coming (and i didnt see her bc she's sleeping blended in perfectly with the ground), she loses it and goes nuts scared out of her mind, I go nuts scared out of my mind not knowing what I just woke up after hearing the cat attack and find my AR pointed right at her. Thank god I didn't shoot. Finally got back inside and couldnt fall asleep for a couple hours after that one.

Freaks me out when I think about me and that lion both putting a stalk on that pack of yotes at the same time. Can't help but thinking it was watching me the whole time as well.


----------



## oOslikOo

man thats a good one!


----------



## willydavenport

panhandle_slim said:


> While doing a search I happened to stumble upon this. Just spent almost three hours reading it. there are some great stories in here. Some that would definitely make me ruin a pair of pants. Sorry to bring up an old thread but i want more!!!
> 
> A couple of months ago at my gf's family ranch in Victoria I decided to go try and stalk some pigs. It was 2 am and a dark, dark quiet moonless night. I was by myself with just an AR and a flashlight, gf is sleeping away. After walkin around for about 30 min with no luck I start to hear some coyotes goin nuts. Perfect I think, I'll see how close I can get and hopefully get a shot off. I get within what felt like about 50 yards or so away from the pack, and am picking the light up and shouldering my rifle to get ready for a shot. I'm back in the woods on a trail thats maybe 15ft at its widest.
> 
> As soon as I get the rifle halfway up out of nowhere comes the loudest most vicious blood curdling scream I've ever heard. I just about **** myself. What I'm absolutely positive is a mountain lion starts ripping into a coyote, tearing it to shreds by the sound of it. The pack goes quiet and all you can hear is nashing teeeth and pitiful whimpers coming from this yote. Remember I'm back in the woods on a trail no more wide than a truck. I haul absolute *** back toward camp just to hear the ending of the fight as the cat finishes the yote. Everything returns back to normal, dead quiet and dark. I walk back up toward the porch shaken up and freaked out, accidentally stepping on my gf's 10yr old deaf weimaraner who didnt hear me coming (and i didnt see her bc she's sleeping blended in perfectly with the ground), she loses it and goes nuts scared out of her mind, I go nuts scared out of my mind not knowing what I just woke up after hearing the cat attack and find my AR pointed right at her. Thank god I didn't shoot. Finally got back inside and couldnt fall asleep for a couple hours after that one.
> 
> Freaks me out when I think about me and that lion both putting a stalk on that pack of yotes at the same time. Can't help but thinking it was watching me the whole time as well.


Did you go back the next day and check out the seen? I think I would've had to have seen it in the daylight.


----------



## Wade Fisher

Back in the mid eighties I was living in a town south of Chicago. One morning my brother in law and I are walking along an old tow path on what was once the I & M canal hunting squirrels when he says "I hear music". I tell him no way, there's not a house within a mile of us and we keep walking. Pretty soon I hear music too, so we kind of put the sneak on trying to get a look at who's playing music in the middle of nowhere. Peek up over an earthen berm and there's two guys digging a hole. They somehow managed to get a big old buick or caddy out into them woods and had the radio playing while they were digging. Given the location, the car, and the size of the hole they were working on, we decided it would be in our best intrest to quietly slip back down to where we came from and haul arse out of the area. Never went back to see what was there, if anything. Just figured somebody probably turned up missing out of Chicago shortly there after.


----------



## oOslikOo

willydavenport said:


> Did you go back the next day and check out the seen? I think I would've had to have seen it in the daylight.


x2


----------



## perchjerk

Nothing dangerous just creepy and pretty funny after the fact. I had to be about 10. I was with a friend who was the same age. I had a cousin who had some land in Pineland, Tx. Dad was workin on the property and we were stomping around he woods with our .410s shooting squirrels. We come back and there is his old storage shed that's on the land next to where an old house use to be. It's always been locked. As we get closer we see the door is slightly opened and the lock gone. Being the bada$$es we were (ya right) we grabbed our hunting knives and a flashlight since it was getting dark and decided to snoop around and see what was in there. Turned out to be a ton of antique junk. Lots of books and furniture and rat **** everywhere. Cobb webs and dust covered everything. It was actually kinda creepy. We're about to leave when I spot this square box that just looks outta place but equally as old as everything else. I jokingly say to my buddy "how crazy would that be if there was a head in there or something". We both laugh but just stare at the box, neither wanting to be the one to open it. I laugh it off and think what could possibly be in there. I slowly open the top, flashlights aimed inside and I see it. HAIR. In about 2 seconds flat and a few girlish screams later we were out side. We sat outside in disbelief for what seemed like half an hour. Was there really a head in there? LOL. We muster the courage to go back in and discover it was a styrofoam head with a wig on it. What are the odds. Still laugh about that till this day with my buddy.


----------



## Aggie Chris

Great thread! Glad to see it revived.


----------



## Bassman5119

CoastalOutfitters said:


> when i was about 14 , i was hunting ducks on a 5 acre lake north of Temple in late January temps were right below freezing, there was ice on the water's edge. I was by myself w my favorite golden retreiver Sherman, dad had dropped me off before sunup to hunt.
> Sherman had successfully retrieved several ducks that morning and was flat worn out. I shot a double and one crippled down. I sent the dog out and he went after the cripple first and basically started to drown and swim in circles trying to find the duck as it popped back up, poor dog was only a nose sticking up by then.
> I stripped down to my drawers and swam out and drug him in and got dressed.. when dad came to pick me up at 10 am I was deep in the middle of hypothermia and couldn't really talk. Dog and I made it, I spent the way home in the floorboard w the heater on me .
> 
> Same lake on the "dry creek" end walked across that end in the old style baggy hodgeman waders, went up to my chest in silt/mud had to throw my shotgun to the bank and swim out of the mud like quicksand , prob. took 15 mins to go 50' , near freezing that day too.
> 
> Had a branch break off in a bow stand and I fell out of the tree and shoved a broadhead down my wrist when the bow landed on me.
> 
> Rode a 55gal deer feeder to the ground w a sack of corn on my shoulder and the lid in my hand, split my finger wide open.


Hadn't read all of them, but this one's on my list for the winner! Any sponsors gonna give a treat for the best story??? RRR???


----------



## TXWingStinger

First trip ever to matagorda when I was 11 years old. Never been down there in our lives and made the mistake of making a quick evening hunt. I'm not ever sure where we were but I do remember we came by what the locals were calling the "tripod" in the bay. Anyways, we made the hunt and killed our limits. It was the craziest hunt I've ever been on. Ducks everywhere. But a front was blowing in. It was already dark as we headed back across the bay. We took a big wave over the bow of the boat and all the weight made the boat turn sideways, next thing I know, my dad, my cousin, his son who is my age and I were neck deep in the bay. Thank god it was shallow enough we could stand in the boat beneath us. Not knowing the bay and how the bottom was we decided to stay where the boat was. Now were in the middle of matagorda bay somewhere at night in December, two grown men and two young boys holding on to a bag of decoys thinking we're gonna die out here. Somehow my dads phone in his pants pocket inside his waders managed to stay dry enough to work. I'm gonna shorten this up if I can, he called 911 who sent a coast guard boat to search for us. We saw them numerous times but they never saw us. Eventually they sent the coast guard chopper and after two hours and forty five minutes of fighting waves up to my neck we saw the chopper flying around the bay with the spotlight shining. They made several passes over us but never saw us. My dad began opening and closing his cell phone hoping they would see it and thankfully they finally did. A diver jumped down and helped us into the basket one at a time as we were lifted into the chopper. We were then flown to Lake Jackson hospital where we were treated for hypothermia and pneumonia. They said another hour and us two young ones would've died in that water. I've gone to church every Sunday since that incident. I'm 19 years old now and have an unexplainable amount of respect for the water. That was by far the scariest hunting/fishing related incident I've ever had. We lost four guns, five dozen decoys, a boat and a 6 month old mud buddy but more importantly, we kept our lives. 




Also, If anyone could help me. I've been trying to find out where abouts we were that night but I only vaguely remember anything other than what I've just described. I know we launched out of some place called "Linda's bait camp" and like I said, we passed something called the tripod in the bay. I know it's not much to go off of but if anyone knows where I may be talking about please let me know in this thread or PM me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

That is in east matagorda. There is a tripod off the Intracoastal. Sounds like you may have been in the Brown Cedar Flats area


----------



## TXWingStinger

Chunkn' Charlie said:


> That is in east matagorda. There is a tripod off the Intracoastal. Sounds like you may have been in the Brown Cedar Flats area


I appreciate it, thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrschasintail

Linda's Bait cam WAS in Sargent. Now I think it is called Crab Trap


----------



## larrymac1

justletmein said:


> Good thread, gives me something to read up on later. I've got quite a few, but these come to mind right now.
> 
> When I was a kid we had a tall rickety old blind that I really liked to hunt in, the area was great. One day dad dropped me off early and set me up in there, I was around 12 years old or so. Well before daylight so I fell asleep of course, only to be rudely awakened by the feeling of an earthquake. One of the big brama bulls was rubbing his back on the little blind legs and shaking that thing back and forth and I thought for sure I was going down. I almost shot that old bull but didn't want to get in trouble. lol
> 
> This last duck season I was putting out decoys at daybreak and had the weirdest feeling that I couldn't get a foothold on the bottom, then felt like my foot was sliding into a hole. Next thing I know I'm laying on my back with my feet up in the air and about an 8' gator comes flying out from under my feet, sure enough stepped right on his back. To top it off my very young yellow lab who always walks out with me sees all the splashing and runs right up and tries to grab the gator's snout that's sticking out of the water and open. I yelled at the dog NOOOOOOOO and smacked that gator over the head with my BPS and it began thrashing back and forth and the tail almost took me off my feet again. My kids were about 15' away and they got splashed by the water, and of course I was soaked. After that we watched that gator all morning long and I wouldn't call shots on the ducks unless they were way off to the sides.
> 
> Again as a kid sitting with my dad well into the night coyote calling near a THICK brush by the Nueces river. Something came up into the brush beside where we were huddled up and let out a gnarly growl scream sound. To this day I've never heard anything like it and cannot explain the sound, there's no animal I know of that could make a sound like that and I grew up watching Discovery LMAO.


Could have been a mountain lion. If they are in the area it is not uncommon for civilians to call the police about a woman being murdered.


----------



## Ducker Rich

TXWingStinger, We had a similar experience in that same area on East Matty. It was the scariest experience i've had in my life outdoors. A buddy and I were in my boat and couple of other buddies were in another boat. We headed over to the south shoreline for an afternoon hunt, weather was perfect until about an hour before sunset black clouds started coming in fast from the north. We started picking up and before we were done the waves and wind had blown the decoys against the shore. The temperature dropped 30 degrees in minutes and the wind was howling. We were just going to head in, but we heard shots coming from where my so called buddy was so we decided to go tell him to get the heck out of there. We pulled up and they were still shooting ducks, decoys were all against the shore, boat was still hidden. He had a vee bow and i had a semi-vee john so i told him to get in front and break the waves for me. By this point the waves in this shallow bay were 4' high at the bank. He started out in front of me but we didn't get more than 40 yards and i see smoke coming from his motor and he starts waving his arms for us to come help. His boat was much larger and heavier and with 2 guys each and a full load of decoys, guns, waders, everything wet there was no way i could pull him much less through those waves and head wind. I decided to beach his broken down boat, leave decoys and everything we could in his boat and put them in my boat to try to get in. I knew the bay pretty well, so we ran the south shoreline until i could cross near the old Brown Cedar cut pass. We got stuck a couple of times and had to push off we were running so close to the grass. When we finally made it to the ICW and could run the north bank out of the wind, cold and rain I was so happy. We made it in and didn't lose anything. My buddy paid a shrimper to go tow his boat in the next day. I never hunted with him again. Him wanting to take a couple more ducks could have cost us our lives.


----------



## TXWingStinger

Ducker Rich said:


> TXWingStinger, We had a similar experience in that same area on East Matty. It was the scariest experience i've had in my life outdoors. A buddy and I were in my boat and couple of other buddies were in another boat. We headed over to the south shoreline for an afternoon hunt, weather was perfect until about an hour before sunset black clouds started coming in fast from the north. We started picking up and before we were done the waves and wind had blown the decoys against the shore. The temperature dropped 30 degrees in minutes and the wind was howling. We were just going to head in, but we heard shots coming from where my so called buddy was so we decided to go tell him to get the heck out of there. We pulled up and they were still shooting ducks, decoys were all against the shore, boat was still hidden. He had a vee bow and i had a semi-vee john so i told him to get in front and break the waves for me. By this point the waves in this shallow bay were 4' high at the bank. He started out in front of me but we didn't get more than 40 yards and i see smoke coming from his motor and he starts waving his arms for us to come help. His boat was much larger and heavier and with 2 guys each and a full load of decoys, guns, waders, everything wet there was no way i could pull him much less through those waves and head wind. I decided to beach his broken down boat, leave decoys and everything we could in his boat and put them in my boat to try to get in. I knew the bay pretty well, so we ran the south shoreline until i could cross near the old Brown Cedar cut pass. We got stuck a couple of times and had to push off we were running so close to the grass. When we finally made it to the ICW and could run the north bank out of the wind, cold and rain I was so happy. We made it in and didn't lose anything. My buddy paid a shrimper to go tow his boat in the next day. I never hunted with him again. Him wanting to take a couple more ducks could have cost us our lives.


Yep , that's what I learned out there. Mother Nature can come up on you fast and a few ducks aren't worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXWingStinger

That's all of em? This was fun read


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexasreds

I shot a deer and had drug him next to the road. I propped my gun up against him and was waiting for my dad to come get me. It was still early afternoon, and I figured my dad had heard the shot and would come over in the truck to investigate.

As I was waiting, I heard a terrible crashing coming from behind an oak motte(sp?) very near to the road. I walked down to investigate, thinking maybe it was a cow beating up an old feeder or something. As I edge around the brush, I come face to face with 2 nilgai bulls fighting. I see them, and they see me and stop fighting. The immediately both break into a run , straight onto and down the road I'm currently occupying. 

I turn and start running, with them both on my tail. Luckily down the road my father crests a hill coming towards me. The nilgai see the car also and finally veer off the road and into the brush. My father pulls up, amazed at what he saw.

To this day I don't know if they were chasing me, or if we were all fleeing in the same general direction. The deer was a 170's perfect 12.


----------



## nate56

Scariest time for me was actually a month ago when I showed up to ranch to find out that I was completely out of Jack D...I won't ever forget that moment...


----------



## fisher1040

When I was in junior high we hunted near Eagle Pass. The ranch had an old camp shack that was in such disrepair none of us would use it. Being close to the border, we always check the shack for illegals when we pulled up. After several trips and never seeing anyone we got kind of complacent checking it out. One trip a friend and I went to check it as our fathers waited in the truck. We opened the door and stepped back to kind of look in. Not see anything, I stepped into the doorway as a red rooster came flapping and squaking out. Just about gave me a heart attack.

A couple of years later, while hunting on top of a draw in Ozona, I saw a cougar in the bottom. Not sure if it was legal to shoot, I watched him walk into a cedar break below me. I decided when he came out I would take him. I moved to the other end of the break and down the draw. I waited and waited and waited, but he never came out. Then I started wondering who was hunting who. I quickly moved back up the side and never got another glimpse of him.
Not real scary, but made the hairs on my neck stand up.


----------



## Bassman5119

I've got a couple, but here's the most recent. My Son (18 y/o) and I launched out of Hank's creek on Rayburn, in perfect weather one evening. We got to Stanley creek and go back to our favorite cove. We fished about an hour, catching a few, then BIL and his dad, who launched at Monterrey park (east of us) call and say to get the **** out of there now!!!! Huge wind storm was heading our way!!! We couldn't see the horizon due to tall pines. Being in a tiny 1968 Oachita narrow beam 14' Jon boat, I told Cody, WE GOTTA GO!!! He kept fishing while I readied for the run. He had my Mustang Auto-inflatable PFD on and I had nothing on. We go to make the run, get into the mouth of Stanley and see 3' waves already, then his cap blows off. It was already too late, so we go back and get it. So we get out onto the main lake, greeted by at least 5-6' waves. Now I have to turn right and run parallel to the shore and the waves. I try to keep turning to the left into them to keep from getting totally swamped. I keep an eye on the transom and notice my battery is almost underwater and the little 15 HP motor is struggling to make headway. Thank God we made it to three fingers cove or we'd have been done for. We pull in to three fingers and break out the bilge pump. Soaking wet from spray, I now realize I didn't have a PFD on, so put one on, put the bilge pump under my bucket and leave the ground connected so I can pump out while underway with one clip of the positive. We make it to the boat cut with the bilge pump pumping the whole way, running about 30' from the bank. Never ran that close and didn't know if there were stumps, but I figured if we got swamped or motor failed, we would be pushed to the shore. The boat cut was serene and completely calm and when we came out of it, we now had head-on 5-6 footers coming at us. I said, "I don't know about this Cody", he said "go for it Dad, we're almost there, you can do it". I didn't tell him, but this was the worst I had ever been in, either in my Jon boat or 22' Pathfinder. So we head out and the waves are killing his butt and back from slamming down. Fire up the bilge again and get to go more parallel now and the waves kinda become more like swells, so I'm able to turn left at the bottom of them and back right and ride them like I'm surfing. By the grace of God, we make it to the launch, but the waves are blowing right toward it. Some guys (bow fishers that didn't go out) on the launch see us and run down to help. They help hold the boat on the floating T-head while I get the truck. I pull the trailer in, almost at a 45 degree angle. Waves are crashing against my bumper and up onto the tailgate. My first load attempt failed when a wave picked me up and over my elevated trailer lights and water came OVER the motor, but stayed running. I knew I had one more try. Only because of the bilge running, was I able to back up between swells and I slammed it on the trailer at full throttle and one of the helpful guys pulled me out. We were safe. Now, here comes a pontoon boat in the same stuff I was in. We ran down to help them now. That thing was doing wheelies!! He couldn't stick it on the trailer either. So two of us go waist deep and finally grab and guide it on. He was as grateful as I had been. One truck and trailer was still on the launch, so I told my Son to stay on the launch and Q-beam the lake to maybe show them the way, while I stowed all of the tackle, etc. they never came in, but I suspect they beached it in a cove. We now carry beef jerky and other stuff, as well as extra clothes in dry storage so we can wait these storms out. Don't wanna go thru that again. I hope we can all learn from eachothers adventures because of this thread. Sorry so long.


----------



## panhandle_slim

nate56 said:


> Scariest time for me was actually a month ago when I showed up to ranch to find out that I was completely out of Jack D...I won't ever forget that moment...


That's a gut wrenching feeling. I can empathize


----------



## panhandle_slim

willydavenport said:


> Did you go back the next day and check out the seen? I think I would've had to have seen it in the daylight.


I did go back and found a bit of dried blood and some hair, nothing else


----------



## Bassman5119

nate56 said:


> Scariest time for me was actually a month ago when I showed up to ranch to find out that I was completely out of Jack D...I won't ever forget that moment...


Holler at me next time that happens. I have a bottle of Crown in the trailer fridge my BIL brought up and it's almost full still. I don't drink the hard stuff anymore.


----------



## Coil life 86

3CK said:


> Coming back from an evening hunt with my pops in the Hill Country near Leakey. Stopped the suburban in the middle of a dry creek bed (pure rocks) to try and blow the varmit call near the area where we dump our guts, in hopes of catching a coyote.
> I was riding shotgun, dad was in the drivers seat. We think we hear something to the left (drivers side) so we are straining our eyes to see in the faintest sliver of moonlight. After 3-5 minutes of intense quiet, I have my arm proped up on the open window.. I feel this hot wet breath on my arm. I dont say a word and slowly turn my head to look, and all I can see is this big black shape taking up the whole window, and I feel the hot breath again. So being the brave man I am, I start screaming and trying to go over my dads seat, about this time he realizes that something has "got a hold to me" so he starts to bail out, well when he opened the door the dome light comes on... and in the trucks overhead light we can see our pet bull "PF" standing there looking at us. Our screams slowly turned to laughter and then more laughter.
> 
> The great white hunters thought they could hear a wiley coyote 50 yards away, couldnt hear a 1800lb bull walking through a rocky creek bed.
> 
> Me and the old man still laugh about that night.


Hahahaha cuz had ole pf do me and my brother the same **** way in the meadow past the shooting range. Hunting coyotes and such in the pitch black of night. I was sitting n the back of the ragtop when all the sudden sum stinky hot breath hits me dead n the back of my neck so I swing around and bam! "pf" slings that ol slobber maker of a tongue clean across my face lol me and Taylor bailed and were halfway back to the shooting range by the time they got a flashlight out and found ol pf standing with his head in the fj lol


----------



## rut-ro

*The story of Sh1t Bird*

When a group of buddies and I all turned 18 we headed to our old family place in karnes county for the dove season opener. We all got camo'ed up and face painted and started walking a 200 acre pasture of trash trees and shrubs. There was four of us hunting all walking a line in a eastern direction but no one could see another hunter becasue of all the brush. I was in the middle and there were two hunters to my right and one to my left. we walked about 10 minutes and my buddy to the left unloads and yells "got one" I start thinking sweet they are about to fly. we continue walking and the same guy pops off again and yells " got another are you [email protected] gonna shoot or just execise?"

we walk to the end of the property and back with him being the only one to discharge a gun several times. As we get back to the truck we are met by the game warden standing next to our truck. He greets us and checks our license and plugs and we are all good. then he ask if we had shot any thing. Myself and my other two buddies to the right of me all have empty bird sacks.

However the guy which was doing all the shooting says this and I can still see and here the exact words today. " MAN I ONLY SHOT THESE SH1T BIRDS" and spit out a dip and dumped a bag full of every bird but a dove on the taingate.

me and my other two buddies were at a loss of words and jaws hit the floor. The warden took my buddy who still goes bu sh1t bird today back to his truck with the bag of birds.

after about 20 minutes the warden said you boys have a good day and left. Sh1t bird folded a piece of paper put it in his pocket and slowley walked over to the truck put his gun up and sat in the truck and just stared out the window the rest of the day.

We never found out how much the fine was but his father made him pressure wash and mow every yard and driveway on the street to make up for it.

And to just think of it today he runs a very proffitable landscaping company....

AWW ThE GOOD OLE TIMES


----------



## T.C.

I was 14, hunting alone...illegals walk up to the base of my blind asking which way is San Antonio...


----------



## rut-ro

Another story real quick. My dad and I were fishing out of a little john boat on Bastrop Bayou near Austin Bayou. about 2 feet in front of the boat I noticed a little baby gator. So me being the smart ***** jokester I am I dip net it and toss it towards my dad. The little gator and my dad both scream which I did not know gators could make that high pitch and I really did not think my dad could. My dad eventually gets the gator back in the water and we watch it swim away. As it is swiming away my dad says holy sh1t and looks between our boat and shore and there is big ole momma gator....dad fied up the boat and left our wading sticks there. we never went back to that fishing hole.


----------



## Reloder28

Scariest for me: Stood on a gator's back laying in the rotted "floor" of a duck blind where the wood once resided. As it moved from under the weight of my foot I went down. I thought I was had. The tail spanked my thigh pretty hard as he bolted. 

The birds always scare me when they come & light on the window of my blind.


----------



## Oceola

*REALLY Scarey*

Don't know if this qualifies but...Last weekend I was nodding out in my blind and had a dream that I was married to "Gavel Girty" Pelosie...Woke me up and I've had a hard time sleeping ever since...Just saying.


----------



## pg542

Oceola said:


> Don't know if this qualifies but...Last weekend I was nodding out in my blind and had a dream that I was married to "Gavel Girty" Pelosie...Woke me up and I've had a hard time sleeping ever since...Just saying.


 My God man, seek help! No one should have to bear the thoughts or mental images this must conjure up! It frightens me and it wasn't even my dream (nightmare). Get some counseling, your 2cool brethren are behind you on this....:biggrin:


----------



## bigfishtx

Few years back I was walking dow by the river at the ranch and walked up on a poacher about 50 yards away. He was standing there scanning the woods with his rifle scope, he swung around and when he got to me he stayed glued in on me with the rifle for what seemed like an eternity. My rifle was still slinged on my shoulder.

I was not sure if he was going to shoot or not. Finally I dropped down and grabbed my rifle and yelled at him to drop his rifle and freeze. I got back up and he was running off. I was honestly glad he was.


----------



## WillieT

quackiller said:


> Well a few weeks ago i was calling predators with the gf and her little brother and as they leave to get the truck i am packing up and hear this god awful gnashing of teeth and growling sounds...i think it was all imagination.
> 
> I too have heard that God awful gnashing of teeth and growling sounds........unfortunately it was my wife. Love you honey.
> 
> I do have a couple to add.
> 
> Spent 27 years on a lease half way between Breckenridge and Albany. Great lease until it was sold 6 years ago. Dam Ross Perot Jr. Anyway I had a 4x4 box stand back on our north fence line. Went to fill feeders, do cleanup and other miscellanous jobs one labor day. Noticed one of the windows was open and figured it had blown open and really didn't think much about it. Crawled up the ladder and opened the door. It was obvious an owl had been using it as there were many droppings and the chair had been turned over. Standing on the top rung of the ladder, I reached over to set the chair back up. When I turned it over there was a 4 foot snake under it.... alive. I bailed off the ladder and hit the ground. Didn't know it was just a bull snake until I crawled back up to take a look.
> 
> This one is about my hunting buddy. We had a draw toward the back of the lease where we had a feeder set up. It was bow season and I was not there that weekend. He was set up in a brushed in oak mott. He said it was just before dusk and the doves were coming in from everywhere to roost in the mesquite trees. The sun had gone down and it was getting dark and he was just about to call it a day. About that time there was a blood curdling scream. He said there must have been 10,000 doves flush at the scream and he said he jumped 10 feet in the air from sitting on a stool. Looked over his shoulder down the ridge about 150 yards away was the biggest cougar he had ever seen.
> 
> Got to tell this one on my uncle, RIP. He was an avid golfer, as were many in my family. He liked to look for golf balls about as much as play golf. He was on number 2 which had a lake borderning one side of the fairway. Was waiting for his partners to hit, so he got out of the cart to look for balls along the edge of the water. This was many years ago when double knit was in style. Well he is looking in the edge of the water and feels something hit the inside of his pant leg. Looks down and there is a water mossican with his fangs tangled in his double knit pant legs. He had to shake his leg to get the snake free from his pants. He didn't get bit, but he didn't look for balls in the edge of the water after that.


----------



## oOslikOo

Glad we got this thread back, these are great stories. :cheers:


----------



## hclark4

I set up under a mesquite tree during spring turkey season in Poteete, Tx well before sunrise. Just before sunlight I hear coyotes about 200 yards out. Five minutes after that they are directly infront of me on the sendero tearing up a jack rabbit. There were 6 or 7 of them literally ripping the rabbit to peices. Hearing that rabbit squealing 10 yards infront of me almost made my heart stop. Ended up killing 2 coyotes with the turkey loads.


----------



## broadonrod

A flock of leather winged, long toothed, small scaled chupacabras flu up on me in my tripod while hunting the South Texas Big Foot ed deer... The Chupacabras lashed and bit at me for hours utill the morning sun came up.. That wasnt too bad though the Black panthers started circling me about 7:30 am and I managed to scare them off with my giant snake call...Once the 2- 23 and 25' rattle snakes came out , you know the ones everyone tells the story about that touched each side of the road







I was really scared but then the 150lb Javalinas killed the snakes.. After the Javalinas killed the snakes I just jumped on ones back and headed for camp... Half way back to camp I almost fell off the Giant 150' Javalina and that scared the hell out of me!!!! Brett


----------



## crawdaddct

I was hunting in Llano one time when I was around 20 yrs old. I had set up a blind overlooking a small valley. Put down some corn in the valley to attract the deer. The next day I woke up and started up the hill behind the camp. Everyone else went to their stands down in the valley. There was some moon light so I though I would be able to follow the trail. I got lost of course. And wandered around way too long. I finally found a old grave yard I recognized and figured out where to go. By this time daybreak was upon us and it was already hunting time. I hurried through some brush and thats when the bushed exploded. All around me the bushes were shakeing and animals were running. I almost dropped my gun as I tried to figure out what it was. I was shaking like a leaf. Then it hit me, I had walked into a herd of deer layed up in the brush. I brought my gun up looking for something to shoot, but it was too late. All I saw was flashes. 

Thats when WW3 erupted down in the valley. A herd of about twenty deer ran by everyone elses stand. One guy filled his tags with his semi auto 30/06 it about ten seconds. The herd stoped right in front of him and he opend up. The day of hunting was over and the guys down the hill proceeded to hoop and holler about the exciting hunting. The whole valley was filled with there excitment. Glad I could help.


----------



## Mojo281

broadonrod said:


> A flock of leather winged, long toothed, small scaled chupacabras flu up on me in my tripod while hunting the South Texas Big Foot ed deer... The Chupacabras lashed and bit at me for hours utill the morning sun came up.. That wasnt too bad though the Black panthers started circling me about 7:30 am and I managed to scare them off with my giant snake call...Once the 2- 23 and 25' rattle snakes came out , you know the ones everyone tells the story about that touched each side of the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really scared but then the 150lb Javalinas killed the snakes.. After the Javalinas killed the snakes I just jumped on ones back and headed for camp... Half way back to camp I almost fell off the Giant 150' Javalina and that scared the hell out of me!!!! Brett


 Sounds like one of ReelHard007's stories...


----------



## Austin_M

This is not a hunting story but it was the scariest boating moment of my life. If you hunt the wallisvile projects or fish the lower Trinity River you are probably familiar with the locks. Well back in May 2007, when we used to have rainy seasons my brother and I went bass fishing in our 14 foot john boat with a 25 hp pull start motor. We put in at the locks and headed north of I-10 to square lake. When we were headed back to the ramp just as we were about 100 yards from the locks they started to close. My brother was driving (which I usually always drive) and he cut the engine and we were just going to just relax and wait for the locks to open back up. We had some heavy rains that year and the water was flowing pretty swiftly down the river. So were just talking and our boat was moving bow first very quickly toward the closing gates but we were not worried cause we had a very trust worthy motor and when we got close we would just start it up and back up some. Well now we were about 50 yards away from the locks and we decided we should back up a little. So my brother begins to pull on the pull start motor and it didn’t start. We still were not very scared because we knew it would start on the next pull or so. He keeps pulling and nothing. So now we are about 20 yards from the locks and the water is moving even quicker now because the locks are almost completely closed and it is creating about a 3-4 ft. waterfall on the other side of the gate. So now we are starting to panic. I just knew we would be crushed up against the gate. I was sitting at the front of the boat and was watching my brother try over and over to get the motor started when about 10 yards from the gate I saw the problem. He had the kill lanyard on his wrist and when he pull started the motor it came out and he didn’t notice it. So I darted toward him stripped the lanyard from his wrist and threw him to the front of the boat. I slammed the kill switch in and pulled the cord to start the motor. My brother now is at the front of the boat with his hands forward about 10 ft. from the closed locks thinking he is going to stop us from being pounded into the gates. The motor fired to life on the first pull and I threw it in reverse and just made it away from the wall. The water was rushing so fast down the river that day that I think if we would have not got the motor started it would of crushed us against the gates and we would of drowned right there. Re living that moment still gives me chills cause that was as close to death as I have ever been.


----------



## AGMTB07

broadonrod said:


> A flock of leather winged, long toothed, small scaled chupacabras flu up on me in my tripod while hunting the South Texas Big Foot ed deer... The Chupacabras lashed and bit at me for hours utill the morning sun came up.. That wasnt too bad though the Black panthers started circling me about 7:30 am and I managed to scare them off with my giant snake call...Once the 2- 23 and 25' rattle snakes came out , you know the ones everyone tells the story about that touched each side of the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really scared but then the 150lb Javalinas killed the snakes.. After the Javalinas killed the snakes I just jumped on ones back and headed for camp... Half way back to camp I almost fell off the Giant 150' Javalina and that scared the hell out of me!!!! Brett


Sounds like you have been watching too many Sci-Fi creaure features


----------



## rut-ro

broadonrod said:


> A flock of leather winged, long toothed, small scaled chupacabras flu up on me in my tripod while hunting the South Texas Big Foot ed deer... The Chupacabras lashed and bit at me for hours utill the morning sun came up.. That wasnt too bad though the Black panthers started circling me about 7:30 am and I managed to scare them off with my giant snake call...Once the 2- 23 and 25' rattle snakes came out , you know the ones everyone tells the story about that touched each side of the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really scared but then the 150lb Javalinas killed the snakes.. After the Javalinas killed the snakes I just jumped on ones back and headed for camp... Half way back to camp I almost fell off the Giant 150' Javalina and that scared the hell out of me!!!! Brett


This has my vote for the winner anytime quanell X shows up any where is a bad sign....or were you talking about real panthers...disregard LOL


----------

